# Poor Responder : Part 57



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Tracey - how about booking a trip to NY thinly disguised as a 40th Bday pressie  . Enjoy getting into practice buying the birthday outfit!! It's good that you have something nice to look forward to this weekend/week!! I wouldn't worry about age - it's only a number and kids keep you young!!

Natasha, can't help I'm afraid as I did ovitrelle in a pe-filled syringe - don't know why they don't do them all like that!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi pr girls

just a real quickie as lots to do tonight, wanted to say

Tracey.. i am so so sorry for your BFN why is life so damn unfair  , concentrate on your lovely weekend with your dh and family before rushing into anything .. my thoughts are with you  

jo macmillan.. i Andrea   lol 

laura, mir, droogie, swinny, lj, ally, jal, steph, and everyone else xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hola,

Sorry to hear your news Tracey. Think the girls have summed it all up really when they say you don't have to decide anything now.

I'm having paranoia about the stimms... not feeling any discomfort at all in my tummy so worried it can't be working. Sure not everyone feels any symptoms? If anyone fancies sharing their symptom stories (or lack of them!) I'd be eternally grateful. What I am feeling is horribly sick, am right off my food.

Can't wait for Thursday to see how things are coming along, feels like ages away 

Lucy x


----------



## jojotall (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello girls,

Tracey who also posts on the Lister thread suggested I come over here to ask you something.  I've been for my final scan today and have 7 follies which I'm soooo pleased with.  Unfortunately womb lining started coming away a bit at the weekend and has dropped from 7.9mm to 7.2mm.  I've been prescribed Vagifem (nice name!!) to give me extra oestrogen.  Tracey suggested a glass of red wine to help with the lining.  Has anyone else got any helpful tips?

Many thanks.

Jo


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The Vagifem (ew!) should do the trick, Jo! I was on Estrofem - a much better name but it does the same thing.

Ugh. Vagifem. I'm just about to eat me tea!  

Tracey - in your shoes I'd book up at the Greece clinic where they do IMSI and have a really good holiday and blowout for the last-ever try.
My mate hired a villa with a pool and had a lovely time with her family while she was over there.

Steph - YAY! That's all I have to say on the matter young lady!

Er... darn, forgotten everything else! Good follie news I seem to remember! Sorry - must go and eat before it goes baaaaad. Be back later!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

What is IMSI Miranda.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Dakota x

Swinny- sounds fine to me, I'll diarise it now


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's ICSI, but where they use a much more powerful microscope to pick out the best-looking sperm. It's quite new, but is getting excellent results.

Have a gander at Butterflywings' last 2WW diary. She wasn't successful, but it sounds like the clinic were excelltn and she had a great time.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello!  Just posting so I don't lose the thread!
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Can't remember who asked but it will be 2 powders in 1 water otherwise it will be too big a volume to inject.  

Tracey - so sorry hun. I know how devastating it can feel especially with your clock ticking. I always found plan B helped but don't rush into anything. Big hugs  

Lady - never felt anything stimming but some do, everyone is different - good luck   
Steph - way to go on that HCG!!!  so excited for you 
Swin - hope it goes it well on Wed - how did they diagnose the adeno? Presume laparoscopy on Wed?   its not too bad when they have a close look
Hi Beach! You 2 girls shopping trips I don't know! Bet you'll be doing lunch too!  
Hi Mirra - what's Bob up too? We had last jabs today (3) hence miserable all day. she has learnt to click today with her mouth  I am getting broody again now, I must be mad but am seriously thinking of DHEA and folic acid when I've stopped BFing just in case another miracle might happen. i know I am so lucky to have had one though   How did Laura's move go?
LJ - glad Kate's planning her delivery. Epidural? Coil fallen out yet?  
Nix - are you having humira at ARGC? Can't remember where you are at ...
Jo tall - I'm sure the vag stuff will help - great name!   You won't put that in the wrong place will you!!
All the follie growers - well done! Was it Jameson   Your names are all on the last thread and my memory is crap!
Droog - glad SW good! You still high??  
Love to all 
Nickster


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beans - forgot you - well done on your 10+ weeks!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ha! I got broody WEEKS ago - what took you so long!  

Pete won't hear of it though - and as he has to go under the knife for it I guess that's me and my wee family of one!

I even asked a perpetually single colleague if he'd like to co-parent the other day!


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hellllloooo Ladies.....x

Its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard to keep up, so GOOD LUCK to you all Stimming/Scanning and especially all of you about to undergo EC or ET ..............x    

Can I ask a ? Girls.....with regards to my raised FSH I have never really tried to anything to lower it simply cause I didnt know you could. I do know that there is No def chance it will lower but Im gonna try anyways   So I have bought today some Angus Cactus, Vit B Complex and Zinc.....Ooh yes I gonna give acupuncture ago too......Now I dont just want to start takings these things just incase I shouldnt, have any of you ladies tried and tested these    and how do I go about taking them.....should I seek medical avice b4 doing so....x

Thanks Ladies.....Probably be a complete waste of money anyways......


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just had a bright idea to resolve the issue of how many waters to mix with my trigger injec and hacked into my sharps bin from my last cycle to see how many i had used!! not sure if that is using my initiative or just being totally nuts but hey problem solved   

jameson - hope your trigger jab went ok   x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Good evening,

Tracey – I’m really very sorry Tracey, your right it is unfair. This maybe no help, but my husband is an only child. It’s honestly never bothered him, because that was his family experience. To me you sound like you are an incredibly strong woman. Take your time, you will be able to decide what's best for your family.

LittleJen – thanks so much for Kate’s story…. I’ve kept repeating to myself “My cup is half full” today.  Still feeling really down, but I’m hoping time helps me to calm down. And I've realised I'm not coping that well (or coping at all) so I'm trying to see a counsellor sometime in the next few weeks.

Natasha – wonderful news on your follies! That’s really fantastic, the hot water bottle must have done the trick.  Good luck for EC Wednesday.  I’m sending you lots of +ve vibes.  I think that was very clever to hunt in your last bin.... good that you still had it!

Jameson – good follicles for you too!

Ally – I’ve emailed that counsellor from the CBT article in the independent you forwarded, she also works from a clinic in the city (New Bond Street).  Something tells me as its New Bond Street this will be expensive. I’ll keep you posted…..

Hayleigh, my kitchen bench looks like I have started my own health food store. I'm on chinese herbs (to regulate AF), multi's, B complex, EPA, DHEA, magnesium, pro-greens powder, and 2 couple of others I've been given - and I don't even really know what they are for.  I'm also doing acupunture.  Hmmm, I'm probably not the person to give advice on suppliments.

L'Arginine - here's one I'm not taking yet. Does anyone have any info on this?

Is it really Monday already? It's almost Tuesday.  Day 3 of AF tomorrow so I’m off to the Lister for cycle monitoring.  Obviously I’m hoping this results in me being pregnant, but I’m also doing it to see if they can see anything obviously wrong with my cycle or follicle development…. It’s has to be worth a try and I think i've proven I’ll try anything.

Good luck to everyone stimming at the moment.... there seems to be many!

Sam


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Tracey -    is your DH taking pycnogenol (pine bark extract)? - it definitely helped my DH's swimmers, think Ophelia's DH got improved SA on this too. Definitely worth a try! 

Whoever it was is taking Vagifem (sorry am braindead!) I'm pretty sure Juicy took this on her last go (remember the charming name!), and she's now pregnant from that cycle - hope it does the trick for your lining   

Sorry for no more personals - so tired am falling asleep at my comp!

Thought this might be useful now we're on another page - please let me know if any errors! 

Lots of love

Steph xx


  *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - due to start October/November '08*Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - hopefully November 2008*Fishface*2nd ICSI - due to start late October/November '08 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - due to start October 2008? *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - hopefully October/November 2008 *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF - ARGC - hopefully after monitoring cycle & immunes September '08 *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Secondary infertility after birth of DD, ttc naturally for a couple of months before 1st IVF?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Shelly38*2nd IVF - consultation at Lister 10/10/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Jameson777*2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - EC ??/10/08 *Jojotall*2nd IVF - Lister LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - start stimming 04/10/08 - EC ??/10/08 *Natasha6*3rd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Ali May*
2nd IVF - September 2008 - testing 10/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - testing ??/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - cancelled due to poor response  - trying again September '08 with SP *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested negative 06/10/08  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Inconceivable*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - 3 transferred - tested positive 20/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due ??/??/09 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - 1st scan ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  name tbc - born October 4th - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi girls, sorry I've been very quiet and not very active here - been quite a stressful time. DH lost his father, and we were confused whether we should be going for another cycle at a sad time. In the end I decided I was mentally prepared for it, and as this was our last shot we'd just go for it. I'm now on my 2ww   I started taking DHEA after my last failed fertilisation, and this time got 4 top grade embies - the embryologist was just as shocked as us. Two are back in place, the other two safely vitrified (frozen v.v. quickly, which has better rate of thawing apparently). This was our best ever cycle, so I'm glad we took the plunge. I think for me the difference was doing the short antagonist protocol combined with taking DHEA... but who knows!?? 


I'm a bit confused though, I stressed to the consultant that I NEVER even get close to test date - usually bleed 8 days after EC, maximum with double dose of bum bullets was 11days after EC. So she's now given me gestone AND HCG support for the luteal phase, so I'm taking the same dose of HCG as the trigger shot - I'm a bit a worried that that's a bit high! Not that there's a risk of OHSS, as a poor responder. I've done 2 extra hcg jabs already, and my last one should be this Thursday... but this will surely skew the HPT for next Sunday Any thoughts? I want to avoid any false positives if I can.

Tracey, I'm so sorry hun  
Lucy - how long have you been stimming so far - I usually only feel the big twinges in the ovaries just before EC.
Sam - good luck at the lister today.

I'll BBL for more personals girls, 

Cat
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Someone on here had that extra HCG the same as you, Cat - I think it was Emmachoc? She's unlikely to confirm this quickly, having had her bab only a few days ago!

But I think it was her - you'll be in good company.

The thing is to estimate that the HCG leaves your system at about 1,000 thingies a day, so look at how much the last dose is and don't test too early. Shame! I LOVE a spot of early testing, me. 

But it sounds like they're doing everything possible for you.

The best of luck - here's hoping your father-in-law is looking down and bestowing some baby magic on you both.

xxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

Just after a bit of information, been lurking in the thread and was wondering where I can order DHEA from?  Also should I speak to my clinic before starting on this and is it right I should start taking it 4 months before tx in order to get max benefits?

Thanks

Yvonne


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Vonnie, got mine by googling!   but I'm a bit wary of urging others to take it, this was my 5th treatment, I don't think I would have taken it before knowing what issues I had!!! I did admit to my embryologist that I'd taken it, he didn't see it as a problem - used to work in USA where you can buy it over the counter.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bonjour!

Hey Cat - the HCG jab during the 2ww is a woooonderful thing!  I still wonder if my last one might have gone a bit better if I'd had more of it during the 2ww so glad your cons isn't pussy-footing around (gerrit - Cat, pussyfooting  ok sorry that was lame!)  On a serious note, so sorry to hear about your FIL, it must have been a tough time for you and your DH     to you and I hope this is your time.

Re the HPT on Sunday, depending on how much your last jab is, you might be ok, it's difficult to say, as per Doctor Mira with her 1000 thingies a day   

Wotcha Mira - fantastic use of the technical terms there, I love it   How's the Bobstah?  I think you should have him explain the benefits of HCG during the 2ww as if that ******** vid is anything to go by, he clearly has very strong opinions on many important subjects!  Bless him, so cute!!!

Hi Vonnie - sorry I don't know about ordering the stuff on the net but some more knowledgeable bods will be along shortly!  I think you should def tell you consultant. S/he might not agree with the use of DHEA but we've def had some good results on here from it! And yes it does take around 3-4 months to have an effect as that's how long it takes for the little eggies (or any new cells) to form from start to finish.  Oh and a mod will be along shortly with the red pen cos self-medicating isn't recommended    Good luck hon!    

Cheers for the list Steph!

Love to all!

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Cat - wow what great news re the cycle! Certainly done wonders for you hun and given you a fighting chance - all the best.   sorry about losing FIL.
Vonnie - talk to your consultant about it. If you are a poor responder like us it may help you but I don't know what treatment you have had before. Generally it can help older/POF women with previously low egg numbers/poor fertilisation on high stim doses. Good luck! Oh its biovea.net, agestop.net I think but not looked recently there may be others....   
Morning Nix, Mirra!
My travel cot has arrived it looks like a little tent!   Be testing it later.......
Nickster xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Nixf01 - I'm taking ovitrelle shots... so don't know if that's a whopping 6,500 thingies or 250 thingies if you know what I mean!!!    Does that mean it might take longer than 10 -14 days to leave my system   I feel like the 2ww is a break from the pussyfooting!!!  

Nicky W - how exciting about the mini tent! Tell us how the test run goes!
Cat
x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Cat it should tell you on the box what dosage it is - the body metabolizes 1000iu a day on average. The trigger shot for me has always been 10000 iu and then I was given boosters of 750iu to take 2 or 3 times during the 2ww. However I've seen research where people take 2 or 3 booster shots of 2500iu during the 2ww...
xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

flippin eck I think I'm on 6500iu boosters twice weekly!    At this rate I'll have to wait a month to do a test!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hon - Are you sure that's the right dosage for the boosters?  You said you wanted to do an HPT on Sunday but is that OTD?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm going to double check the dose with the clinic!  OTD is 19th, week sunday which is 10 days after last hcg.
Cat
x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh sorry, my bad!  I thought that you were injecting 6500iu on Thurs and then testing the following Sunday which would have been weird!  But that makes sense, if you're testing a full 10 days later that's plenty of time to metabolize 6500 iu!

Sorry didn't mean to create confusion!

xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Nix - did I mention that I'm easily confused!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

as another confused person once sang "you are not alone"....     I've lost count of the daft things I've done over the years and not all of them during tx!

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all!

Sam - good for your for trying to stay positive.  I'm not saying Kate didn't have some dreadful moments but she really did make a big effort to focus on the good and to surround herself with positive people who believed she had a chance. Her mother-in-law (I have to confess more so than Kate's and my mother who was all doom and gloom) was a tremendous support so Kate talked to her a lot. As i've posted before, she spookily said from the outset that things would go far better than expected, that IVF would work and that Kate would have twins!  So maybe the convictions of her sixth sense enabled her to stay positive for Kate!    Hopefully you can come here or find other people in your life who can shift your focus away from the negative.

Hayleigh - I firmly believe that you can get help your hormones sort themselves out with lifestyle changes, alternative treatments and supplements.  I know there are no "controlled studies" - no pharmaceutical giant is going to fund a study which might show that a cheap supplement can help when women are otherwise going to flock to their pricy products - but there is A LOT of anecdotal evidence and small studies.   Remember Ally was even told she had been through the menopause and got her AF back with lifestyle changes.  Sam has been experiencing really long cycles which seem to be lengthening out already.  My sister Kate had FSH of 22, which fell to 14.8 then 12.7 after simply cutting back on alcohol and eating more healthily.  A couple of things I would say is that I think it can be a bit of an experiment because different things work for different people and some supplements can be quite strong.   Also. you have to balance all this with not overdoing it and getting stressed.  The odd glass or three of wine or not managing 100% organic is not going to make a difference but it's easy to fall into a pattern of thinking you've blown it by missing a single multi-vitamin or something.  But I say be proactive and go for it!

Cat - congrats on your fabulous embies and frosties.  Remember lots of ladies who get oodles of eggs don't end up with frosties so you have done brilliantly!     

Vonnie - speak to your clinic but, as Nix says, don't give up on the idea if they haven't heard of it/don't recommend it.  They may say it is underresearched but the research has NOT come up with anything negative - only positives so you may feel it is worth a try.  You can go to www.dhea.com as well as biovea.

NickiW - the coil has not fallen out yet but if DP is not "better" by Christmas it may just dislodge itself.  After all, it can fall out, especially during AF and you just don't notice.  It's looking ahead but Kate is going on DHEA after she has stopped BFing the twins just to "see what happens".  Technically speaking, Kate and her DH never got to being medically "infertile" in that they did not try for a year naturally because they were told to go for IVF immediately following Kate's FSH result.  So she was pg by IVF within a year of coming off the pill.  So who knows what could happen naturally?  BTW - Emily Alice has great hair!!      

Nix - hi there!

Lucy - don't worry about not feeling anything; a lot of people don't. 

Jojo - well done on your fabulous follie count!

Miranda - sorry the "coil falling out" option isn't open to you .  Glad Robert is doing well.

Steph - when is your scan??

Tash - hi there!

Tracey - hope you are doing ok today  

love to everyone else...


Has anyone tried spirulina? I got some of the powder as a general health boost and it is supposed to help egg quality.  However, I blended it with water as suggested and it tastes like I'm drinking a pond.  I am thinking of taking the tablets instead but if anyone can let me know a way of taking the powder without gagging I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wotcha Jen

doesn't really matter what you do with it, Spirulina is never going to taste nice unfortunately, but you can mix it up in yogurt or it's palatable in a smoothie if you get pineapple juice and apple juice and blend it with some banana.  Looks disgusting but it doesn't taste too bad!
xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - just had another mammoth 11 pages to read through again  

Popsi - how's it going with the forms, are you close to finishing yet  

Hayleigh - tradesman hubbies, handy little things aren't they, except at home  

Jal - how's it going PUPO lady  

Emmachoc - well done hun  

Swinny - hope you're ok my dear, painfull news to get, hopefully you'll have more answers soon  

Steph - any news on a scan date yet  

Laura - are you all moved and comfy in your lavish abode? Are you getting lost in the space, or has Tim tied you to the bed  

Tracey - so sorry hun  

Miranda - bob's video was just the cutest  

LJ - kate must be over the moon, great news  

Cat - we had the same dillemma last year, we had just started looking into IF and DH's dad died and then his uncle, we had to cancel a couple of appointments as they coincided with funerals etc, but i'm glad we carried on, it gave us something to concentrate on, and when we told his mum it cheered her up too  


Had a thoroughly drunken weekend, embarrassed DH with a cake infront of his friends after footy (with candles), then he managed to fall in a hedge on the way home saturday night, the house was covered in fir tree deposits when we got up yesterday    I sang Happy Birthday quite a few times during the day and got scowled at everytime  

AF arrived promptly on sunday and i phoned the clinic to book in yesterday straight away - no call back, typical, got myself all hyped up, TMI alert - in and out of the toilet - and i still hadn't got any info back by the time i went home   
Had to phone the clinic again this morning! Phoned me back in just over a hour, so not too bad this time! My sniffers are on their way in the post with my drug schedule, i start sniffing on 25th october. D/r blood test is on 18 nov and e/c due around weekend of 1st dec   They're upping my stimms from 225 to 375 the highest they do, so i can only    that it will work this time    think i'm getting my excitement back now, had really restless night last night, dreamt all night about IVF and babies, didn't help watching 2 testtube baby programmes before i went to bed   

I've discovered the 'test tube babies' programme on sky, now have about 8 backed up to watch. They're good but info is a bit wishy-washy when you're going through it yourself and know the ins and outs. Plus you do tend to compare your situation to those on the programme  

Going iceskating with some friends, sister and niece tomorrow night (pizza first), really looking forward to it, haven't been in ages and there is a rink 5 minutes from work. Want to go a few times before start stimms, should make me feel better, such fun exercise  

First acupuncture appointment tonight, now getting worried! Do you remain clothed, realised my acupuncturist is male and most of you have females  

I'm going to bristol shopping at the new Cabot Circus on friday - have any of you been yet  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Fishface...wooooo...you're starting again. How exciting - we'll be here for you all the way. What channel are the test tube babies programmes on? We only have the very basic sky package so probably won't be able to get it anyway.

A drunken weekend Disgraceful  

Swinny - good luck for tomorrow morning - I hope it won't be as bad as you think. I'll be thinking of you.

Re ******** - which one of you lovely ladies is Sonia? Can you message me please so I know who you are? I am your friend now apparently   So confusing with FF names.

I'm feeling very very rough tonight - had an unexpectedly drunken evening lastnight with a girly friend (on a school night too  ) I got to bed at 2-30am but got up at 6-30am to go running - how good am I?? I thought it might make up for any bad karma heading my way for getting p****d on a monday night   Anyway, I am feeling like crap now, but still have a report to finish this afternoon - I'm really struggling to keep my eyes open...


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Jo - 254 Discovery H&H, 9am is the first programme, think there's a few each day. Bit corny and you know everything they're talking about, but hey doesn't hurt to see a few success stories, although the last few i've watched have been unsuccessfull  

How's the head


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

bloomin awful thanks. Am considering a glass of wine - hair of the dog and all that. Pinot Grigio generally makes everything feel better


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Nicks – They diagnosed the adeno with an ultrasound scan. Futuremummy said that the only sure fire diagnosis is with an MRI scan. God knows. Just wishing it was this time tomorrow.

Beachy – Got it in my diary babes. Where shall we go Leeds or Manchester??

Nix – Thanks for that Futuremummy came back to me with lots of info xxx

Fishface & Jo M – Thanks girls, I’ll try and bob on tomorrow and let you know how it went xx Jo Hope the hangover gets better, mine always get gradually worse as the day wears on.

Hello to the whole of team PR, sorry for lack of personals. Will catch up with you all later xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Fishface,

I've always kept my clothes on during accupuncture, all except for one session she did in the first week on my back - I took my top off but kept my bra on. The rest have all been done on my front and she's just hoisted my trouser legs up or my trousers have been moved down to my hips etc - all quite decent really.

Best of luck with it - I've really enjoyed it. Some, not all, of them have spun me out and I've been a bit of a space cadet (all rather lovely feelings) but it depends what treatment they do and each one has been different.

I'm a convert in general - I used to suffer from really bad heartburn (too much vino) but it completely went after my first session and hasn't come back since. I didn't even tell her about it either!

Enjoy!
Lucy x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ha - in France they make you strip down to your underwear.  Such a bunch of tarts!
xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

God I'm glad you don't here - having to think about half decent knickers each time would be a complete mare!!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Mmmmmm - I had a couple of sessions here and it was down to underwear for me and even my knickers went quite low!!

However, I did then stop seeing him as I was told a couple of people had concerns about innappropriate behaviour by him so perhaps not completely normal behaviour!!!

Just popped on to say hi!!!! Catch up properly tomorrow!

J x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, I wish you were allowed to keep your clothes on at all acu clinics!#

I gottotally put off them after this bloke waited till I was in my undies and said: "So... you're a _journalist_... you like poking your nose in other people's business, eh?"

So I felt a bit rubbish after that! Why does everyone think all journalists are New of the World hacks? Huh?

Bah. I put 25 items on eBay - all clothes - and they are going for such crap money I feel a total mug. I'm soooo poooor I decided I would do a few things, but this ain't going to be a long-term prospect. Like celery, more effort to chew than benefit.

JoM - gah, hangovers - nightmare. Bleargh. I must get myself one of those soon, I really must. I need to dance my pants off at some point!

Fish - I have to get Sky! mind you, I always think that, then remember I don't remember to watch the things I _have _ got, so perhaps it would be a bit stoopid for me to get it. 

LilJen - spirulina sounds like an evil character from a panto - no onder she tastes awful too! Bugger it - red wine and DHEA is all you need, surely?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Bugger just lost big post!  
Mirra - very frustrating when it goes for 99p!
Jo mac - drinking, 4 hours sleep, running and doing a report   having a bub won;t be challenging enough for you!  
Swin - hope they don;t find any tomorrow    Hope it goes well.  
Nix - clothes on here for acu for me! Jal - your sounds a bit weird!  
Fish - going to see mum in Bristol next week and she told me we are deffo NOT going there!   Glad you have your protocol  
LJ - Kate might change her mind and let 2 be enough!   Spirulina - yuk! I remember they were into that in NZ   glad you like Em's onion hair! phase 1 hair is almost fallen out now!   
Love to all
 Nickster


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh yes she does look particularly static in that picture!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Random question - does anyone know if Merse is ok?  I had such a soft spot for her little doggie and know she had been through the mill with tx.  She had anpther endo op earlier this year and I do hope she is ok.  Big   Merse if you are reading.

Miranda - you are right that spirulina sounds evil!  Trust me it tastes worse!  Can't believe your acu guy was so rude! Good luck on ebay.

Jal - your acu guy sounds even worse.  How is being PUPO? 

NicksW - Kate may well change her mind when the twins arrive and she is dealing with the nappies!      

Jo - I just HATE hangovers!  Can't deal with them at all.  

Swin - thinking of you tomorrow.    

Fishy - must be good to be on the way. Glad AF behaved for you!

love to all


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Sarah* - good luck tomorrow hon   

*Cat* - good to see you again - sorry to hear about your FIL  - wishing you lots and lots of luck for that BFP hon   

*Laura* - hope all has gone well with the move - looking forward to coming to see you one day armed with lots of cake! 

*Emma* - hope you are feeling recovered from the birth and enjoying your little one   

*Nicki* - love the new photo of Emily - her head looks like a very fuzzy peach! she is a happy little soul isn't she! 

To those of you stimming -   

To those of you on the   -   

Re acupuncture - I always had to strip to vest and knickers with both the women I used.

I also think of Merse often and hope she's OK - she doesn't seem to have done anything on ******** lately so not sure if she is still online - think maybe Laura is still in touch?

Sorry to everyone I have missed - still really tired (not that I'm complaining!  ) and will be off to bed soon methinks!

As for me, I went to my GP this evening for my antenatal check-in, he has referred me and is also organising an early scan for me on the NHS, which I'm really pleased about - just have to wait for a date now.  Feels a lot more real now I've been given the folder! 

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Evening ladies

Just had a catch up after being mad busy at work today. Sorry, no personals as need to prepare teaching for tomorrow but have some news.

Popped into our clinic today and they can fit us in with a short protocol next cycle (I checked that it's not just to fit us in, it is also because of my poor response too). We could wait for a long protocol (if AF is on time it would fit before xmas) but after a chat with the lovely nurse we decided it would be good to try something new and see how it goes, if I don't respond we have learned something new.

Also my final repeat antral count was 8 (4 on each side) so I'm almost feeling optimistic (but not actually, as that would tempt fate!), hopefully we'll get more than 3 eggs and one embie this time (though we loved him dearly   ) Even though they keep telling me it made no difference I can't help but think 4 weeks DR didn't help me.

Right, best get to it, will probably be awol til Friday as two full days teaching and it's always mad, but I'll be back  

Love to all   

Heather

PS Re acumpuncture, I only have the number for a bloke at the moment and looking for a girlie - seems silly to be shy when I've had consultants poking needles in far more private areas though


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Droogie - hopefully you'll see a change in your response to the short protocol like I did - we had no fertilization twice with long protocol, but with short protocol produced 6 embies on 1st IVF (of so so quality) then on the current tx got 4 top scoring beautiful embies.  A change in protocol really made a huge difference for us.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - you have every reason to feel good with that fab follie count!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

You will never guess what - I don't know whether to believe it after 7 negative tests but I tested AGAIN this morning two days after OTD and i have a positive on a digital pee stick.  OMG.
I don't want to get excited because it might not be true.  What shall I do now, do another pee stick or get a blood test.  I only rang the Lister yesterday afternoon and they said stop the cyclogest but I used one last night anyway.

Does a late positive mean that things are not quite right?

OMG OMG OMG I don't want to get excited after the last two MCs but I can't help it.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Tracey - OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!! Could have just been a late implantation!!!! I would get in for a blood test NOW to confirm it but a positive is a positive right!!!! So so so happy for you!!!!!!!!

J x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW! Tracey - you've done it!!!! Hooray!!!!!!

Late is fine - you could have just had a late implanter, a dodgy peestick, whatever.... YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!!

Whoo-hoo! 

Brilliant, birdie - well done!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG TRACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm sooooo excited!!!!!!!!!! That's made my day, nay week, nay month....!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic news Tracey!  Late schmate you're pregnant!!!  Have you called the clinic yet?  

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

JEsus! Been away for 2 days and thought the 4 pages on the last thread were all I needed to catch up on! but 4 on here as well! Haven't had time to read these yet, hopefully will catch up later

Just wante dto say Tracey Sweetie      so sorry hunny! be kind to yourself this week, and good luck with the outdoing hubby's present thing! thinking of you both xxxx

Steph! that's great news about your results! hears to ever doubling numbers!

hugs to everyone else! 

Thinking of ya

Sxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Tracey - this is really amazing!! What are you doing wasting time talking to us??   Quick, call that clinic, get the blood test..... go find out what is happening!!       

Then of course come straight back and let us know what is happening!!!

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Tracey - any news yet

Sam - good morning hon - you feeling any brighter sweetie?

Well, despite all my talk of no more treatment, leaving it to nature, etc I did just find myself looking at the Jinemed website......just looking you understand....!!!! Those of you who had tx there (miranda, laura, steph??) can you answer a couple of queries

- do you know if they have any particular eligibility criteria, such as age, weight, marital status (I live in sin  )
- I like the look of the £3500 package for ICSI and 17 nights in a 4* hotel. What additional costs would there be? Does that include drugs? I presume flights to Istanbul from GB are not included in the cost. Is the hotel room for 2 people? 
- how did you get the drugs to start, from a local clinic??

as I said, I'm just asking out of interest.....!! 

love to you all - esp TRACEY!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG Tracey - looks like Katie was just a bit latey!!!  Please please please let us know when you have spoken to the clinic, which you had better be doing right now!!  

     this is one of late BFPs you hear of - I have to say I've read about false "early" positives but never false "late" positives and I have read about others who got a BFN which became a BFP a couple of days later. 

Do let us know any news asap!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

OMG!!! Tracey -       

Your ARE pregnant after all, Oh I am sooo happy for you and Steve, I cannot tell you! 

On my very first cycle, one of my cycle buddies was an FF called Sallywags - she had BFN on day 14 and even a bleed two days after that (which turned out to be implantation) followed a week later by pregnancy symptoms so tested and was  - her little girl Mollie is now nearly 2. 

Katey-Latey! love it! 

Can't wait for news of your blood test - hope so much that all will be well, am sure it will be   

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Jo Macmillan said:


> - do you know if they have any particular eligibility criteria, such as age, weight, marital status (I live in sin )
> - I like the look of the £3500 package for ICSI and 17 nights in a 4* hotel. What additional costs would there be? Does that include drugs? I presume flights to Istanbul from GB are not included in the cost. Is the hotel room for 2 people?
> - how did you get the drugs to start, from a local clinic??
> 
> as I said, I'm just asking out of interest.....!!



Hi Jo,

in answer to your questions:

I don't think Jinemed have any eligibility criteria.

The package price includes £800 worth of drugs - you may have to pay a bit more on top of this if you are a poor responder, up to a capped limit of £500 extra, which you can negotiate with them before starting.

The hotel room is for 2 people.

You need to find flights (about £160-300 each depending on when you go) and spending money on top.

They are having consults in London this weekend if you wanted to meet the docs - might be a bit late notice for you, I know!  Let us know if you have any other questions, and take a look at the Jinemed thread when you get a mo: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137113.780

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Steph - that's relly helpful. This weekend is a bit late notice, and anyway i really can't afford to consider this unless my house sale goes through...not looking hopeful though...am really strapped for cash at the mo. I will pop onto the thread and have a look though. how are you feeling today?

Tracey - any news!!!!!! What did the clinic say?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

wow - you save a fortune on drugs going to the Jinemed don't you? 

Tracey - any news


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

I phoned the clinic and they just said come in for a blood test.  I can't go today as this is my only day in the office this week and I am off tomorrow.  I will go in at 9am tomorrow and will get the results in the afternoon.
I have had some pinky coloured mucus when I wipe - sorry tmi so am still worried, especially since my last two pg's ended in miscarriage.  I don't know how I am going to manage not going mad until I get a scan and see a hb.

Assuming all is OK I am going to have to tell all the people I told it was a BFN that it is a BFP.  I wonder if my Dad will want the £60 he gave me to cheer myself up back  

Littlejen.  I love the Katie Latey.  It felt so right calling Embie Katie after my BF - so hope she is looking down on us making sure all is OK.

Anyone heard from Laura?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jo - no, no eligibility criteria! And yes, that includes drugs but PRs pay about £500 more. The room is for two people and yes, flights are extra!

Tracey - has it sunk in yet? Ignore the mucus - sure it's just a preggo symptom!

Ah - Steph's replied while I was blathering about trying to post!  

Well done Steph!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Traceymo how exciting!!     do you feel pregnant?? so hope it works out    
Steph - great news on seeing your GP and getting things moving
Swin - hope it goes OK today  
Hi Nix! - Katey Latey! 
Jo - yah go to Jinemed! Have a holiday too!
Morning Beach  
Droogs - sounds promising for next time hun. Not long to wait   good antral count too
Jal and Cat - hello! 
Hi Mirra - how are you? We are watching CBeebies at the moment   You couldn't talk Pete into having another go at Jinemed then?? Its only a minor operation surely?!!   nothing compared to childbirth. Any updates from Emma or Laura?
The sun is out!    
WE are off to post offic and supermarket this pm. Better than work!  
Love ya all
Nicsk


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Well done Tracey!!  

Enjoy  

Rachel x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Tracey - well done hun, that is the best news ever, you must be feeling every emotion available at the moment   I've decided this has to be an omen, i'm a Tracey too, and i've got to follow you lead   Good luck with the test tomorrow   Katie-latey has to stick now  

Swinny - how did it go hun?

Miranda - did you put reserves on your sales? Good idea to do so, especially when you get to put the new hat on ebay in a few months time  

Nicki - i'll let you know what the shopping experience is like, started thinking of christmas now, may be a good idea if i get some presents now, i know how do-lally i go once i'm d/r, god knows what people will end up with  

Steph - is your folder red - i can't wait for one of them, i love forms and folders, bit anal when it comes to organisation  

Droogie - great news on the SP, i wanted to try that too this time, but clinic want to conitinue with LP for this NHS go  

Didn't even get to see a needle last night, it was all answering questions, and boy were there alot of them   and they cost me £51   Felt like a naughty schoolgirl when i came out   Had to show my tongue twice (after the blowout i had at the weekend, i was sure he could see). He's not exactly swoon material, looked more like ex army, 50-60ish (white hair) and very straight-laced   Tried to crack a joke after getting the first question - my age - wrong, he didn't laugh though   What has he let himself in for   First 'hands on' appointment next wednesday  

Off for a pizza before ice skating tonight, haven't had one for ages - yummy  

Had a barny with DH last night, i wanted him to watch one of the 'test tube' programmes, which he refused to do and i ended up throwing at him that he didn't seem interested in t/x this time   I think the problem is IVF takes over our lives, and like he says he's not actually doing anything until the end so feels useless, i just want him to talk about it, bring the subject up now and again, not ignore that it is happening   He was very sheepish this morning, hope i got my point across!

 to everyone xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

That will teach me to not read all posts! Tracey BFP OMG congratulations hunny! hopefully tomorrow they can put your mind at rest!
So much for PR thread, this should be called pregnant ladies thread!

Anyway, hugs to you all and fish, as I'm sure you're aware we're all having a go at our DH on the firecrackers thread, so you just joined our gang! it will pass hun, it's just the stress hey! I know what you mean about showing your tongue to accu guy though, makes you think they can see everything hey!

Catch up soon

Sx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple - feel much better for my rant now, i'll tell him so later too   He's not very talkative about any matter not connected to footy, i should know this by now after 22 years. Good job i've got you lot


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

OK, I am an addict, I can't stay away.

Glad I did come along though - YYYYAAAAYYYY Tracey! I'll be popping in tomorrow to see how you got on (have to resist checking in teaching session!)                                

Went into clinic today and said yes to the SP, AF due in three weeks. Here we go again... 

   to all

Heather xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey   congratulations on your BFP, that's great news


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing  , I just wanted to send Swinny lots of   for lap.

Also spirulina and all those herbal mixtures that taste bad  taste better with grapefruit juice I find. Especially the pink grapefruit . It somehow cancels the taste . Maybe worth trying?

Nix, yes we French are tarts, and proud of it!        and we prefer   to water bottles    

lots of    to everybody.

Future Mummy


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

OI!  You're supposed to be resting!  Je vais le dire!!!
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

!  Now go and rest!
xxx


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi folks

I'm ready to join in again, after some soul searching I am now I am back on the crazy train.  After 8 weeks of DR I've had my first stimms jab today.  I'm hoping for more than 2 follies this time.    Last time in UK I was on 150 Gonal F. Now having treatment in Norway 300 Puregon. Fingers crossed eh??

Sheldon


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

hello everyone!

Tracey - huge congrats!!!

Just a quick post to keep thread as am knackered and only just got in!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Now I am over the shock BFP I can do some personals.

I don't feel any symptoms but I never did with Marcus or Max so I'm not worried about that.  Have sometime pink sometimes brown mucusy discharge - hope it is nothing sinister.  I will do a quick post from my blackberry tomorrow when I get my blood results back.

Sheldon.  Good luck with your stimms.  

Droogie - yay, short protocol for you.  Good luck

Fishface.  I am so with you on DH's not seeming that interested in tx.  Mine has hardly showed any interest, but then again I don't bring it up either so he can't really win.  £51 isn't bad for a first Acu appointment, I think mine was £70 then £45 after that.  I didn't have to take any clothes off!

Purple.  I saw your   post and guessed that you hadn't seen my about turn in my fortunes.

I think I have run out of steam now.

Thank you all so much for your congratulations - it means a lot.

Miranda.  I loved the video of Bob.

P.S  I am getting very confused on ******** with the Ff names vs real names.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls, Tracey congratulations - I know I haven't been around much lately but was gutted to read your BFN, now I am delighted to read your BFP!
  I look forward to hearing about your beta results which should help put your mind at rest.

I started my Lucrin injections Tuesday night which was the first time I have done them, but of course it was pretty straight forward, the only thing is I don't know whether I am going to the memorial hospital or the Jinemed now!( long story) - just waiting to hear whether Jinemed can do PGD for my husbands translocation at such short notice.

Since I have heard so many good things about the Jinemed Iam looking forward to it if able to go there and will be interesting to see the difference between the two hospitals.

I have to find out soon though as period due at the weekend if not already pregnant - don't think so though, so will keep up all updated.

Hope everyone is ok and good luck with your treatments, I think I am going to have to read back a few pages to catch up with what has been going on!

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello Ladies - Thanks for the all the congrats.  We have named him Hari as it's about the only boys name we could agree on and sounds the same/similar when said in Indian or English.  He is a little poppet and I just can't believe he is finally here - but definitely well worth the wait.  The birth was a really pleasant experience - I was induced - we knew a few days beforehand but we didn't tell anyone, not even our families.  I went in on the Friday night - had a pessary inserted at midnight to soften the cevix - by the next morning I was 3 cms dilated.  Doc broke my waters (that was the most painful part!) - I then had to wait about 2 hours for the epidural as the anthesatists was doing a c-section.  I opted for an epidural because I was advised that once they started the drip of sintocinon (sp?) my contractions would come thick, fast and very painful.  Contractions up to the epdidural were bearable, but once the epidural was in I was in bliss.  I was able to walk around and pee, etc, so wasn't confined to a bed - apart for the monitoring.  Things then happened quite quickly and they were surprised I was ready to push so quickly - after a frantic call to my doc to get him up to the hospital, I was told to start pushing.  No pain, but could feel the contractions so knew when to push.  I had an episiotomy (I can still hear the snip of those sissors even now!) but no pain - shortly after, little Hari came into this world.  I thought my labour was 4:45 mins but after checking my notes they had put down 4:29, so really quite quick. Have had a few issued breast feeding, but my little man is now latching on and feeding well.  I had three nights in hospital (the norm here) and have been home for two.  So far he is sleeping in four hour blocks at night - not sure how long that will last though.  All in all, I feel like I have won the lottery - I know how lucky I am.  Sorry, that was a bit of an essay.

Tracey -   on your      Hope the blood test goes well today  

Swinny -     thinking of you     

Laura -     hope you are resting up.  I can imagine how worried you must be    

Steph - What a fantastic rise - more than doubling.  Hope your scan date comes through soon.

Mira - thanks for posting my news.  Is there no way you could persuade Pete to go under the knife just one more time??  Could you not sell his sperm to pay for the treatment?  Well, not all of it as you'd obviously need some  

Will try and pop back later for more personals - brain's a bit like mush at the mo.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- welcome back, hello little Hari   and welcome to the world x glad to hear all went well for you and that you're both home. Can't wait to see some pictures. x

Hi to everyone else, not around much at the moment as got a lot on, my uncle died early hours yesterday. x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Emma and welcome to Hari!  Your birth sounds like an absolute doddle!  Hmm maybe I'll move to honkers!

Beach hon - So sorry to hear about your uncle 

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all,

Emmachoc - oh, what a lovely post, I was in tears! (am most of the time at the mo - think it's DHEA-induced modd swings!) You sound so happy and Hari sounds adorable. Please let us see some piccies as soon as possible sweetie. (Hari is a great name by the way.)

Beachy - sorry to hear about your uncle - hope you are ok  

Nixx - good morning! See you've updated your signature.  

Fishface - hope you and DH/P are talking (or him at least anyway!) I looked - I can't get the testube baby channel unless I up my subscription. Tempted, as its only an extra £2 a month and I got loads of extra channels. Would have to do it on the sly though as DP gets really annoyed if he knows I've been on here (FF). - he thinks I get obssessed and upset myself (as if!) So I feel like I've been looking at porn if he comes in when I'm on here  . We were watching the Sex Education Show this week I (I know I shouldn't!) and it was on about sperm counts and motility and how smoking and drinking can adversely affect sperm counts. He made no comment about it - just got up and went outside for a *** (with a large glass of red in his hand  )

Sheldon - welcome - good luck with this cycle. I'm syre you'll have a much better response with that different drug regime. Keep in touch with us.

Droogie - the acupuncturist sounds like a real bundle of laughs. Glad you kept your kit on though.  

Tracey - keeping my fingers crossed for a good test result this afternoon.

Any news on laura? If you're reading hon - sending you a big hug - we are all thinking of you. Hope you are enjoying the new house.  

Morning Miranda, Nicki, Steph (pregnant one!) and everyone else. I have  areally important report to write today, so please throw me off if I come back on here.....Its 10am and i STILL haven't started it yet.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oops, sorry, meant to say Hi Kazzie! Good luck for the next go in Turkey. I'll be interested to hear how you get on at Jinemed - I am starting to consider going there in the future (after I win the lottery....)
love,
jo x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Emma - congrats on the birth of little Hari
Beachgirl - sorry about your uncle.
Jo - we'll keep your dirty secret here! 
Tracey - what fabulous news about your BFP
A big hello to everyone else

a quick question for anyone who took/is taking DHEA. I took it for about 4 months before this treatment, and think it made a huge difference for our fertilisation rate (from ZERO twice, to 4 fab embies!) I stopped taking it this cycle after EC, but I had noticed a few things during the time I was taking it, and wondered if it was the DHEA causing this - shortening of my natural cycles and quite painful swollen ankles!!  Am I just going nuts, or has anyone else noticed anything similar? I know your ankles can swell during pg, so thought it may have been something hormonal, they are back to normal now that I've stopped the DHEA thank goodness.

Cat
x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Cat,

Congrats on your brilliant response this time! Its encouraging for people like me who are trying DHEA.

I've been taking the DHEA for just over 2 months now - strangely I looked at my ankles last night and noticed they were swollen - didn't occur to me it might be DHEA but I've never had it before.... My only side effects so far have been lots of spots on the jaw line and mood swings. Mood swings have been quite bad though - crying at the drop of a hat! But I will stick with it for at least 6 months.

good luck.


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Jo - Oh good it's not just me!    I thought I'd banged my ankle first of all, then noticed they were swollen most of the time. It did shorten my cycles so much that this tx really came much earlier than I thought it would!    I actually put this week down in my diary as the tx week! It's worked out well, because I'm not working now for a couple of weeks, so I can take it easy on my 2ww. 
Good luck on it, hopes it turns back the clock on those eggs!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey!  Yeah my feet did swell up a bit but I put it down to a messed up diet so decided to cut back on salt and drink more water... I never managed that but DID I stop taking the DHEA a month or so ago and, tadaaaah, my feet are no longer swollen!

I must have missed that bit when I was investigating side effects!
xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Nix - me too, was watching out for a beard but not swollen feet!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

quiet on here today - where is everyone? I need something to distract me from my work.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Cat - I think I have seen elsewhere that some people have shorter cycles and maybe lighter periods on DHEA but I can't rmember where.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Emma* - so good to see you back on here and glad it all went so well  - looking forward to seeing a photo of your little chap  - love the name Hari 

My SIL, who was due the same day as you, had her little girl last night  - after 15 hours of labour (5 in absolute agony) and baby in distress they finally gave her an emergency caesarean and my niece - Jasmine - was born weighing 9lb 12oz  - we are going over the hospital to see them soon and I am so excited! 

*Beachy* - sorry to hear about your Uncle, hon 

*Droogie* - glad you got the go-ahead - good luck hon!   

*Fishy* - no my folder isn't red - its in a white plastic "Bounty Club" cover - maybe I will get a red one once I actually get seen at hospital? 

*Kazzie *- hi hon  - so good to see you again  wishing you lots and lots of luck in Istanbul, wherever you decide to go this time   

*Sheldon* - good to see you again too  - hope so much that you will get lucky this time too - good luck!   

*Tracey *- any news on your blood test result? hoping so much it will be a good level   

I don't remember having swollen feet on DHEA - I just got the really spotty chin!  so glad it seemed to make the difference for you this time *Cat* - wishing you so much luck for a BFP !   

I spoke to Laura last night by text - she is really missing being online but hopes to be back very soon - she is taking it very easy and sounded in pretty good spirits 

Right, better go get ready to go - bye for now  - back later!

Love to all 

Steph xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Tracey - any news yet  

Emmachoc - Hari sounds absolutely delightful, you're a lucky lady, can't wait to see pics  

Beachgirl -  

Jo M - STOP, looks like they've aired all of the programmes, typical! have 10 to watch now on Sky+, keep watching them before i go to work, not good when you need to put makeup on   That conversation on drink and fertility seems to go straight through ear to ear doesn't it  

Step - bet you can't wait to see your new niece, have you been shopping yet   Thanks for the news on Laura, send her our love   i don;t think i'd ever through any PG paperwork away, i'd want to frame it afterwards  

Ice skating was fab last night, haven't been in years and loved it, have some nice aches in all the right places today  

DH is being a good boy and treading carefully, should put him in his place more often  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

steph - glad to hear Jasmine arrived safely in the end. 9lb!!   You will enjoy her so much more now you are pregnant yourself  
Emma - great birth dude! Hardly worth an epidural? You wouldn't have got the drip here unless you were progressing slowly - sounds like you didn;t need it!!   Hari is a lovely name! Can't wait for a picture. Emily carried on with 4 hourly blocks in the night so you might just have a good baby!   
She is upstairs asleep without trousers as we have had 7 poos already today   don't know what is going on  
Sheldon - hi again - hope things go better this time  
Cat - never heard of swollen ankles   Spots yes!
Hello Fish - glad skating was fun!  
Jo - get that report done!  
Kazzie - how are you doing?? Hope AF doesn't come hunni  
Beachy - so sorry about your uncle   Was that expected? You take care.
Swins- hope you are home and dry now and not too sore  
Future mummy - hello there!!  
We went swimming this am - very nice leisure centre and baby pool but the pool was pretty cold - much colder than the adult pool which is a bit silly. All that changing in and out of clothes and 7 poos has worn me out! Mummy dunked Em under the water twice and she didn't seem to mind! Bit shocked looking though!   
Love to all
Nickster


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girlies

Well feeling a bit sore today but big improvement from yesterday. I asked my consultant Ms Ferguson to have a good look around whilst she was doing the laparoscopy and I also asked if she could put the dye through my remaining tube (which after my last ectopic I was told that it was stuck to my left ovary and blocked) and when she came to see me after my op, she said that the dye had gone straight through the tube and everything looked fine with the tube and my left ovary. I nearly fell out of the bed. She managed to remove the cysts from my right ovary and the hysteroscopy showed that my uterus was clear and the adenomyosis wasn’t protruding into the uterus wall. I am sooooooooooooo relieved as before I went in I thought that it was curtains for me and now I even have the possibility of conceiving naturally (slim chances I know because of my hormone levels but I am giving it a go anyway). She also said that I have a heart shaped uterus, has anybody heard of that

Nicks - Had a bit of a wobbly again coming out of the anaestethic, my blood pressure always falls through the floor and my whole body was shaking and shivering, I had warming blankets on for ages. Not good when your in pain aswell!!

Anyhow, I now feel like I’ve had a full MOT and it’s all good hopefully.

I went to see a medium last week and she kept saying to me that she could see a pregnancy in November and at the time I just thought what a load of nonsense, I can’t get pregnant and I’m not even considering having my snowbabies put back until January. Lets hope she’s right. She was spot on with everything else she told me, so I am praying for a miracle now. Poor Paul had better stand by  

I spoke to Laura on Tuesday and she was doing ok. The move went well and she is at home resting and hopefully letting Tim do the unpacking. As I rang they were in the middle of a crisis with getting the bunny rabbits in. So all in all in all she and our three precious bumps are doing ok.

Beachy – Hope you are enjoying your treat today. Sending you more big  s

Tracey – That’s fantastic news babes. Can’t wait to hear from the blood test  

Fishface   Your DH and my DP are defo from the same mould. I am always trying to get Paul to talk about it and he just won’t. I always feel as though I am in this thing on my own. Think they just do a fantastic job of compartmentalising the whole IVF business. Not good for us unfortunately, but that’s how they deal with it. 

Heather – Fab news on the SP, not long now until you start

Futuremummy   That’s so sweet of you to pop on here and wish me luck. Thanks xxxx

Emma   Lovely to hear from you sweetie. Hari is a lovely name. Can’t wait to see some piccies of our new little baba. Big hugs to you my love. Very well done xxxx

Steph   How are things with you babes? Congrats on becoming an auntie xx

Little Jen   How’s Kate doing?? Since I’ve been on the old DHEA my periods have been lighter and my cycle is only about 24 days so that would follow.

Hello Mirra, Bugle, Sheldon, Kazzie, siheilwli, Jo Mac, and Nix


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Sarah - I so pleased for you! That's really good news! DHEA and miracle natural conception then!?     Everyone on this thread seems to have a wobbly under anaesthetic - I remember Rooz having lots of problems. Its not that 'minor' a thing is it laparoscopy? Glad you are feeling better  
Tracey - any news yet?     
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Just glad it's done and dusted Nicki. I am a bit of a weirdo with anaesthetic I think, I'm never sick, but It always takes me ages to come out of it. That's twice that I've had that horrible shaking thing happen. Not nice at all.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx for you and Emily


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm a bit of a puker when it comes to anaesthetics!   
xxxxxxxxx to you and Mr Swins!
NW


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Swinny - well done hun, enjoy all that BMS, you deserve it


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I have just had my hgc level and it is what they expect at 128 BUT I am having quite a bit of  bleeding which I have never had before. I just feel that this is going to be another mc.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Tracey hon - I can understand your worries, but try to think of the good blood results. As I've never been pg I wouldn't know about the bleeding personally, but lots of people bleed and still go on to have a happy and healthy pg don't they?  

Swinny - that's fantastic news!!!!!! Couldn't have been much better could it? Here's hoping for a natural pg....and you thought you had no chance!!!!! I'm looking forward to reading about your BFP in November!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Tracey - Come on little lady lets have some   . When will you go again for blood tests? Have they given you a scan date yet??

Thanks Jo and Fishface. Yep quite a surprise for me xxxxx

Emma and Miranda - Just been on my ********. Emma -oh the pictures of little Hari are adorable, he's perfect. Mirra - Little Robert is gorgeous, that smile melts you xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Off to see pics of Hari on ******** now  

Tracey - don't worry hun, not over yet, stay  , we're all routing for you


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

on blackberry so can,t do personals til later but wanted to say 'fab news swinny'
I go back for more blods monday. I don't know how I am going to enjoy dh's party on sat while I am obsessing about bleeding. I just have a bad feeling.
sorry to be so doom and gloom but after 2 mc it is hard.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi  

Tracey - thats such great news to get a BFP - well done  and keep positive you've already overcome so much and bleeding is really common in ivf ladies so    

swinny - thats great news on your op - glad it all went well and you have some good news to revel in  

I had EC yest and managed 4 eggs, 3 of which fertilised so we're looking at transfer either tomorrow afternoon or saturday morning.

I have a question re all the supps i've been taking - does anyone have info on if i need to stop any of them after transfer or is it safe to keep them going:

Here is list of the ones i'm not sure of:
PABA
L-Arginine
Grape Seed Extract (OPC)
Co-Enzyme Q10
Baby Asprin
Spirulina


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Natasha - 4 eggs and 3 embies is fab news!!! Wow - you must be delighted. Well done you.  

Sorry - no idea about the supplements though... 

Tracey -     . God, this is so hard for you.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

tracey    try to think of the bleeding as Katie just nestling in. Hopefully she's a sticky one   
Natasha - ask the clinic about aspirin - think most continue. Others are mainly for egg quality I think so maybe stop? NOt sure what PABA is?   Well done on 3 embies - hope they do their stuff overnight   
NW


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Tracey – I’m sure you are very worried hon, but try to hang in there and stay calm.  What do the clinic say about the bleeding? Can they give you anything?  You ARE pregnant remember, so try to focus on that…. And take care of yourself.  Latey-Katie the one egg wonder!   

Swinny – great news from the medium!  I’m thinking of going to see one myself.  Looking forward to hearing your BFP news in late November then?  

Natasha – wonderful wonderful news you super responder you    

More questions on DHEA side effects – I’ve been taking it for 3 days (today is the 4th), and have been not sleeping well from the first day and crying a lot!  Is there anyone else who the DHEA affected so immediately?  I’m trying to work out if it’s the DHEA, or me that’s this stressed and emotional. I only found out I had fertility issues a month ago so maybe it's just me.  If anyone else did react this quickly, did it settle down or do you continue not sleeping?

Sam


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

Swinny - that's great news and sounds like you're good to go for conceiving naturally!  Plenty of women with raised FSH conceive naturally so why shouldn't it be your time? And we know from your last cycle that you are cranking out the good quality eggies now!  With mediums, I am still amazed that my sister's mother-in-law was spot on in her prediction on Kate.  And she was totally confident of it all the way through - when everyone was "tring to stay positive" there was no negative in her!!  She just kept saying over and over that there was nothing to worry about - Kate would do far better than the doctors expected and would conceive twins. No reason to think your medium can't be just as accurate!       

Natasha - 3 embies is just fab.  Brilliant news!  Not sure about the supplements except that spirulina powder blended with water tastes like you are drinking a pond into which a horse has defecated (well - I've not done a literal comparison but that is how it seems to me!). To make it bearable you need a sharp juice (grapefruit or pomegranate work) as a mixer.  Or take the capsules/tablets!    

Tracey -   I can really understand why you are so anxious after your m/cs but please try and relax and stay positive.  From what I gather a lot of women bleed during pregnancy.  I have a friend who is due in 2 weeks who bled every so often throughout hers. Hang in there Latey Katie!!    

Emma - congratulations on Hari's birth. Sounds like it wasn't too bad.  i'm sure he is adorable.  I like the name.

Beach - sorry to hear about your uncle. 

sheldon - you're still on a pretty low dose so there's lots of room for adjustment.  Hope you get a great response though!!  

Fishy - glad the ice skating was good!  I haven't been in years either.

Kazzie - hi there!

Sam - hi there!  I remember reading somewhere that insomnia can be a side effect of DHEA so you should take it early in the day to avoid this.  

Is anyone like me and had zero side effects from DHEA  I've had the odd spot but I get those sometimes anyway.

Love to everyone else.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all!

Gah - the longer I leave it the worse catching up is. Boo.

Working backwards then:

LilJen and Sam - I didn't have any sideys from DHEA until I started the pill pre- the last cycle. then I became unable to sleep and very moody - it was hell! Sam, I'd lay off the DHEA and work out whether you're on any other meds that might be affecting it. I don't think anything that makes you insomniac and moody can be good.

Tracey - are you on Clexane and aspirin and stuff to prevent mc? If not ask your clinic and they might oblige. Good luck for the next bloods - Katie's going to make it!  

Natasha - I only know about L-Arginine - Marylin Glenville says: "This is an amino acid found in many foods and the head of the sperm contains an exceptional amount of this nutrient, which is essential for sperm production. Supplementing with L-arginine can help to increase both the sperm count and quality.
“Note: People who have herpes attacks (either cold sores or genital herpes) should not supplement with arginine because it stimulates the virus.”
I personally got a cold sore for the first time in my life while taking L-arginine, but what the heck. I haven’t had one since.

Sarah - aww, thanks! And bloody well done on everything looking good in there! God, what i wouldn't give to hear you got knocked up the natural way next month!

It's called a bicornate uterus what you've got, isn't it? Google that - you should get loads of info.

Nicks - fancy you being a puker with anaesthetic!  
We got Robert trunks when he was first born, but he's only worn them once! The baby pool's open one hour a day, and I haven't got a car these days - it would be such a mission to get there... He swims every night in a deep bath, so he should be excellent at it by the time we get round to swimming!

Fish - oo, skating! I'd love to go, too! Did you fall over?

Steph - Merse sends her love - she's thrilled for you! Oh, my folder was white! (with lots of phone numbers and teacup stains by the end...)

Cat - great news on your embies after DHEA!

JoM - swollen ankles? Hmmn...

Emma - Hari is a beaut! Glad you're finding time to make it to a puter - you'll be posting at 4am YOUR time now!  

Now, who have I missed?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Emma - well done on the birth of Hari - epidural sounds good to me!!!!

Swinny - good news on the investigations!!! I remember when I had something like this done earlier in the year and the fire alarm went off and the hospital had to evacuate whilst I was in recovery, I was determined to leave fully dressed and under my own steam - so I had two nurses hanging off each elbow on the way down the stairs!!!! Not the best experience.

Glad the move is going OK Laura.

hello to everyone else!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi girls..

Tracey.. your bloods are good, try to be  i know how hard it must be for you xx

swinny .. glad your op is over and the news was much better than expected 

laura, mir, steph, littlejenny, droogie, nix, fish, jo and all you other lovely ladies, i do read everyday but dont always have time to post as doing loads of adoption reading at moment and dont have much time !!

Dr Nikki.. can i ask you something about DHEA, i was part of a trial early in the year where i dont know if i was on the real thing of a placebo, only side effect seemed to be shorter cycles <which i was told was not an effect but looks like it may be!> i want to try the real thing now for a few months, my question is.. if i was on the real one before and finished in July.. would it be ok to take it again now for another four months, the clinic will not be letting me know if it was real or placebo till next year !!! .. hope you or someone can help xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You can take it for quite some time, Pops -it shouldn't create a problem. I'd set a limit only for caution - say a year?

Praying for a natural miracle for you!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you all for making me feel a bit more positive.  I am going to tell myself that we have got this far against the odds.  

All this talk of mediums.  Generally I don't believe in this kind of thing but a friend's mother in law said that she saw me with a baby girl but it wouldn't be easy.  It certainly hasn't been easy to maybe Latey Katie is just meant to be.

I have been told to up my cyclogest to two per day now and I have been taking baby aspirin, they said it can't hurt but not anything like clexane or heparin unless I have a definate reason.
I think I willl just have to try and forget about pregnancy until I have a scan in 2-3 weeks.  As if  

Emma.  Little Hari is absolutely gorgeous.  How are is the undercarriage doing after the episiotomy?

Steph - My notes were yellow!   By the way, they take them away when you have given birth.  I photocopied some of the pages of mine before they took them.  Do you have a scan date yet?

Popsi, I am no DHEA expert but I would have thought you could take it again.  You could always get your levels checked in a couple of months to ensure they are not too high.

Littlejen and Sam. I had onnly been taking DHEA for about 10 weeks but I didn't have any side effects, maybe some extra spots but not many.

Natasha. I don't know about the supplements but I know you can take baby aspirin.  I was told to take it after ET rather than before anyway.

Natasha.  Great news on the three embies.  Good luck for ET

Miranda/Nicki. I used to take Marcus baby swimming where they encourage them to be dunked under water.  We went every week for ages but he never really took to it.  Max absolutely loves swimming though and is happy to get his face wet.  You would never know when he is the bath though as he screams blue murder when having a hair wash.  Last night he cried out in his sleep 'no hair wash mummy'!!!

I am running out of steam now so off to bed.  Just waiting for Steve to give me a foot massage first as I have been on my feet all day - shopping for a dress for his party on Saturday.

Thank you for all your support.  It means so much to be able to come on here and air all my worries - there are plenty of them


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh gawd - it's bad if he's even crying out in his sleep!  

Hum... clexane is for when you have had miscarriages before - a belt and braces approach to stop it happening again. Still, you won't need it - Katie will be just fine!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Tracey* - hang in there hon    - like the others say bleeding is so common in IVF pregnancies - enjoy the party (did you get a dress? and if so, we want details!) and we are all  that your blood test on Monday will bring great news re doubling figures. I am still waiting for my scan date - hopefully it will come by post tomorrow.

*Sarah* - wow what great news re your investigations - I know how worried you was  and it is great to read of how well it all went and how positive things now look - you should defnitely pounce on DH for some natural TTC  as soon as you feel up to it! I also get the mad shivers after anaesthetic - not nice! 

*Natasha* - well done on your 3 embies  - sending lots of growy-dividey vibes to them and good luck for ET   

*Emma *- Hari is gorgeous - love the photos - he's adorable and you all look so happy 

I had the loveliest afternoon, visiting my new niece, Jasmine, at the hospital. She was absolutely scrummy - a real chunky, cuddly little thing with masses of silky black hair and the softest skin ever - was so lovely to meet her at last. This was in the hospital maternity unit where I will have to go myself, was so weird to think I will be there myself in 8 months time (all being well    ) - would normally be my idea of hell to visit - but I loved being able to see her so young today, not even a day old, and was so glad to be pregnant myself and therefore feeling (almost!) part of the club, inside of a sad outsider looking in, if that makes sense.

Will put some photos on ******** as soon as I can - I lost my camera USB lead in Czech and have ordered a new one but it's not here yet! 

Off to update the list now! SO pleased to be able to move you Tracey!

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - due to start October/November '08*Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - hopefully November 2008*Fishface*2nd ICSI - due to start downregging 25th October '08 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - due to start October 2008? *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - hopefully October/November 2008 *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF - ARGC - hopefully after monitoring cycle & immunes September '08 *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Secondary infertility after birth of DD, ttc naturally for a couple of months before 1st IVF?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Shelly38*2nd IVF - consultation at Lister 10/10/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Jameson777*2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Jojotall*2nd IVF - Lister LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - start stimming 04/10/08 - EC ??/10/08 *Natasha6*3rd IVF - currently stimming - EC 08/10/08 - 4 eggs - 3 fertilised - ET ??/10/08 *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Ali May*
2nd IVF - September 2008 - testing 10/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - testing ??/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - 2 embies transferred - testing 19/10/08 - Good Luck! *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - cancelled due to poor response  - trying again September '08 with SP *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due ??/??/09 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - 1st scan ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*Tracymohair*  on 2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - 1st scan ??/??/08 *PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, that's lovely, Steph! Being able to shave the edge off that sadness is fantastic, and lovely you can now enjoy your neice to the full.

Beach - how are you? So sorry to hear about your uncle's death. Was it very sudden?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning All

Mir-   he had bladder cancer in August which was resected so as far as we knew he was doing fine, got rushed into A & E  on Tuesday morning vominting blood ended up resus and needed plasma and transfusion.  When I left work Tuesday pm he was on the ward doing as well as you can be..AUntie saw him that night and he was ticking along, next thing they got a call at 2am saying he'd deteriorated and could they come through....sadly he passed away before Auntie got there


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh God, how traumatic. I wonder - is that better than knowing his cancer was terminal, or better to know? I just don't know how I'd feel in that position.

Did the hospital make a cock-up giving him the all-clear?

Is it your mum's brother or your dad's? Are they coping?

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's my dads BIL, he seems ok, just think it highlights the fact that their generationare all getting older...they did a PM yesterday so that will give the cause of death, think it could have been a PE x

What are you up to?  Any plans for the weekend? x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What's a PE? 

No plans for the weekend - I'd really like to get some gardening done, but I've been trying to get out there for weeks... probably won't happen.

I look forward to things like X Factor, me!

One of these days we'll go out and do stuff, no doubt.

What are you up to?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry it's a pulmonary embolism..

Love the Xfactor but wish they wouldnt' drag it out, we always tape it so can fast forward the boring bits.Alex is out tonight with friends to see The Mighy Boosh and I'm meeting friends for tea and a chat.  Decided to have a quiet day today rather than running all over trying to meet up with people as it gets silly doesn't it.

It's a bit windy so far, glad most of washing was done yesterday. How's R? x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh - don't mention washing! We've been waiting for a part for our machine to arrive for a WEEK - the pile is sky-high!

Oo, I love the Mighty Boosh - I take it you don't as you're not going?

Yeah - the last few weeks of X Factor get so boring - reckon they should kick out two a week!

R's fine - having his morning nap before  playgroup.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't mind watching it on tv but I was pg when I booked the tickets and thought I wouldn't fancy sitting for sucha  long time in the theatre... I might have a morning nap too


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi BEach/Mirra
Beach - sorry about your uncle- sounds like something catastrophic happened   
Mirra - YEah going in the garden is just a dream   Such a lovely day here. Em has jsut woken up from her 20 mins sleep so times up........  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The naps get shorter and shorter, don't they Nicks? Beach - did you have yours?

I'm assured they have a much longer afternoon kip instead... at some point...

Beach - you'll prob have a much better time having tea with mates anyway!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, just spoken with dad and the coroner has spoken with my cousin, cause of death was a ulcer which burst, flooded his lungs and his heart couldn't cope with the pressure....not sure if anything happens now, apparently there has to be an inquest but what's sad is when he was admitted Tuesday am throwing up blood they mentioned having an OGD (camera down throat) to check reason for bleed and he never got one...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bugger - I wonder why they didn't do the endoscopy? They'll be rueing that now - if only they had.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Dont' know, knowing how hosptials work...  there's nothing they can do to bring him back but it must be so upsetting my for aunt and her family to know that if they'd done this then maybe soemthing could have been done and he would still be here.


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Afternoon.

Beachy - I am so sorry to hear about your uncle. News like that is not great    

Tracey - Hope the bleeding is easing off and scan comes around quickly

Miranda - Hope the little one is OK.

Laura - Hope the move went OK and the little ones have settled in. 

Steph - Hope you are getting used the news and it has sunk in yet

Hi to everyone else

Just wanted to give you some news, and hope for anyone who has a poor response

Well the man from del Monte said Yes, the blood test has confirmed my pee stick and I got a    . So I guess I can offically say I am pregnant. Still in shock, blood was 147 which they say is great at the time. 

1st scan is 30th Oct.

Thinking of you all

Ali xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ali, woohoo, congratulations on that BFP x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ali! Congratulations!

Wow yet another BFP!

Gla dyou got the man from del Monte!  

  and    for a healthy happy 8months!

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

awww congrats Ali!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh Ali May - how fantastic!!  !!   !!   !!   !!

Congratulations hon  - so pleased for you and your DH - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy!

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Beachy - so sorry to hear of the circumstances of your uncle's death - what a lot for your poor family to bear. 

I can't remember who it was (?) said they spoke to Merse and that she was thrilled for me - please could you send her all my love next time you speak   

*Jal *- when are you testing? hope you are OK    and you *Siheilwli*   

*Natasha* - any news on when ET will be? wishing you lots of luck   

*Jameson, Jojotall, Ladyverte, Purple72, Sheldon* - how are all you stimming ladies doing? any news? hope all is going well   

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- I'm texting her later so will pass on your thanks, how are you feeling?  Lvoe your ******** pics x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Aww thanks Beachy  - I'm feeling great! no real sickness yet - just queasiness and slightly sore boobs (which are getting bigger/fuller), keep getting waves of tiredness and my sleep's up the spout (like me!  ) due to waking up several times a night to widdle!  Very happy though!  Still waiting for scan date - will chase it if I've not had a letter by Tuesday I think!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Beachy - so sorry to hear about your uncle  

Steph - testing a week today 17th. So far it has been the longest week of my life - looking forward to the weekend as they always go quickly and then only 5 days to go!!! Not feeling v positive as don't feel any different at all but then I don't suppose I would!! Just slowly going   

Ali May - I'll say congrats on this post as well!!!!!!!!!

Jal x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds like everything is going well Steph, I'd be chasing them up like you say if you haven't heard anything x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jal stay       sweetie! here's hoping next week flies by!

Hey Steph lovely pix on ********! your neice is such a sweetie! I'm not stimming just yet still D/regging but I've managed to move my D/r test up by a week so hopefully will start stims next thursday! so pleased about that as hate D/reg part! seems I get all the side effects! 

Anyway, can't wait for you to see your little one on Scan, I'd chase them too if not heard by Tuesday! you'll be over 6 weeks then won't you?

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Purple* - oops sorry hon  hope the time left downregging flies past and you are soon onto the stimming! 

*Jal* - it's far too early anyway but please don't worry about lack of symptoms even if you don't get any before testing - I had nothing - nada - zilch in the way of symptoms right up till the night before I tested (test day was day 15 post EC) when my boobs felt different - hot and and sorer behind the nipples! I was convinced it hadn't worked - symptoms, schmymptoms!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Just sneaking on at work, had boss type people in full view of my screen all day and now got to dash to a beer festival (hard life!), just wanted to say to Ali:


Yayyyyyyyyyyy 
            
           ​
Big hugs

Heather x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ali May - many congtratulations - that is fab news!

Beach - please give my love to Merse too and tell her to kiss her little doggie for me!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Congratulations Ali!!!        .  Another one on the BFP list!!! 

Good luck with ET either today or tomorrow Natasha !  I tried to PM you this morning but your inbox if full  ,    

Sorry to hear about your uncle Beach. 

Well I dropped my DHEA does to 50mg yesterday, and took the last one at 4pm.  Slept "much" better last night, and am feeling much less teary today. Not sleeping for 3 nights probably didn't help my emotional state at all, so I did have a much better day today. I've taken the full 75mg of DHEA again today, but 25mg at breaky, 25 at lunch and another with a little snack at 4pm....so nothing at dinner for me anymore.  Hopefully this will make a big difference and I'll get some sleep tonight and feel more normal tomorrow.

Have a nice evening all

LOL Sam xxx


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Hayleigh,
I also have had high FSH readings. I was told not to try agnus cactus (after I did) it seemed to make my periods longer, but didn't lower FSH. I've been doing acupuncture for the last year. Don't know if that's worked either, but I do love it! Very relaxing and invigorating, a good all round balancer.
I'm now on my first IVF 2WW, so we will see if it works!   
Good luck yourself. I don't know if there is anything to effect FSH levels, though I was taking Chinese herbs that were meant to do the job. I was afraid to take another test to see if they had worked. Didn't want to jinx the IVF...It's psycological too I think...and just a number not necessarily a death sentence for the eggs, though I didn't respond well to the drugs. 2 eggs collected one embrio put back,(we were so happy with that!) hopefully snuggling and growing as we speak! I am 39 though...All the best...Jeza



Hayleigh said:


> Hellllloooo Ladies.....x
> 
> Its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard to keep up, so GOOD LUCK to you all Stimming/Scanning and especially all of you about to undergo EC or ET ..............x
> 
> ...


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Wow, another  ! Woo hoo!! Congrats Ali! What wonderful news.

I had my scan yesterday and also had some good news - normal womb lining, 9 follies ranging from 9-11mm  and an FSH level of 6.4!!! This is down from 10.8 last month (have cut back on drinking, been having acupuncture every week and taking Pregnacare supplement daily - these are are the only changes I've made). AMH levels weren't back, also had LH 4.4
oestrogen 103 but I've not known those levels previously and no idea what they mean but the nurse said they were fine. I was really shocked, especially being told only a month ago that I was a no hoper. Next scan is on Monday, can't believe how close EC might be, very excited but also freaking out a bit. Stage fright I suppose.

Big smiles and sparkles to you all! I've not really got this personals thing down, I'm still trying to work out who's who - it's enough to make you dizzy.

Lucy xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Lady - poor responder?   You sound like a normal woman having IVF!   Way to go girl!  
Ali May - well done you      
Beach - give my love to Merse too please and tell us how she is doing     Who knows what might have been with your uncle - maybe he wasn't poorly enough to get that endoscopy at the time? If only they had known. There is a great 'medical' term using the 'retrospectoscope' - if only we were able to look back what would we do differently. Hugs to you and family  
Mirra - I got 15 mins weeding in today!   Took her out in her chair to peg the washing out and then made a run for my little fork as she seemed happy!  
Steph - nearly 6 weeks already! Glad you are feeling a bit tired - you always were up posting too late!   Who is next to deliver? Is it Bugle? 
Jeza / Hay - agree, don't think Agnus is a great drug for IF, better for menopause symptoms is what I've read. Jez   hope your embie is snuggling in
Sam 22 - glad you slept better  
Love to all 
Nicks


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi to everyone!

Congrats Ali!!! Well done thats great news!  

Jal - hope youre going ok   

Sam - glad you're feeling a little better - will clear out my inbox!  

Well, had ET yesterday afternoon - 2 embies were transferred so can join the PUPO team! Feeling much better than last time with regards to bruising from the EC so feel pretty relaxed about it all at the moment!!! Sure that will change!! 

Enjoy the sunshine ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Natasha...... 

'YAY' 'YAY' to being PUPO........  welldone hunni.......I hope the 2WW goes Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice and quickly for you.......xx BFP BFP!!!


----------



## JJ1980 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Just managed to stumble across this thread through a link and thought I'd pick your brains for some advice and support if that's okay.

I'm 28 with a AMH of 15.7.  I'm now on Day 11 of stimming and there's still nothing doing in there.  Got the one mature follicle, which is now 24mm and none of the rest on either side have done anything!  Nurse said we'll be better abandoning this one and starting again.  She went to get a second opinion from a doctor who said there's no harm in carrying on the Menopur over the weekend to see if has an effect, but realistically it looks like we'll need to start over and try something else.  Clinic have no idea why nothing has happened, which is the frustrating thing, because everything indicated that I'd respond well, but just goes to show you should never count your chickens!  I'll truly believe in miracles if these blooming follicles make an appearance on Tuesday (my next appointment) but really not much hope.  

To be honest, just feeling a bit down now and looking for reassurance.  Sorry it's such a 'me, me, me!' post!

Jen xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jen - it sounds like a blip - best to abandon and start again. My matte had that happen and responded fine later.

Your AMH is fine, so don't waste any more money on Menopur when you could be using it to feed lots more follies next time!

I know it's horrid to abandon, but I think you'll be fine next time, honest.

xx

Nattie - well done on being PUPO!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

JJ - agree with Mirra - probably a blip. As you are only 27 they prob started you on some piddley dose like 150/225? You will be OK next time I'm sure.   
Hey Mirra - it raining near you? Just had row with DH cos I wanted to talk about bottle feeding and he was watching footie!   Silly me   when are you weaning MIrra? I am trying to hold out but she is vv hungry at the moment.........  she has 7 feeds a day as it is.
Natasha - well done   
How is everyone else today? All out on the town?  
Tracey -hope the bleeding has stopped    
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I tried to give him a taste of baby rice this morning Nicks! It was just to try as he's being funny with his milk and a bit grouchy - it's either hunger or teething!

I'm thinking I'll start properly fairly early - so many mums I speak to say they wished they'd not listened to the dept of Health police and weaned earlier.

Whaddya mean, you think Emily's food is more important than thrashing Kazakhstan? Huh? How can you be so shallow?  

Yeah, Robert often has seven feeds - most days, thinking about it. He takes a bit less some feeds, but it's still seven. Try the Hipp Organic if you're going for formula - it's great, and half the price of the others, oddly.

xx


----------



## echappebelle (Sep 26, 2008)

Just jumping in to say hi...

My 2ww has just ended after my 7th cycle... sadly it didn't produce the promised beanie though two top grade embryos were transferred.  Apparently the odds at ET were only 25-30% of a live birth at my age anyway 

Anyone else similarly situated?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Echappebelle (is there a short version?!) 
So sorry to hear of your cycle.   25-30% odds aren't bad actually, alot of us were quoted lower than that. How many eggs are you getting? Have you asked your consultant about DHEA? Meant to improve egg and embie quality in oldies/POF and has helped alot of us on here. Its about the only drug with any positive evidence at the moment. Can you try naturally? Egg quality was my issue and IVF wasn't the answer for me, I got lucky naturally. I'm sure you have a fighting chance if you have already had a baby and have had a few chemicals.   
NickiW


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies.....xx

Hope your all well, still finding it difficult to keep with everyones news so Im very sorry if I missed anything...x

Echappebelle.....Oh mate sorry to hear your 7th cycle being unsucessfull lots of    

Girls...now I started taking all my vits and Angus Castus to try to lower FSH well I took the AC at 8.00am on Thurs and by 9.10 I had the most unbareable tummy cramps, I didnt need the (TMI) the toilet   nor did I feel sick but the pain was so bad it took my breath away....has anyone else suffered like that when taking Angus Castus? Oh by the way I have been taking the vits for a while now so it had to be the AC?? it was horrid.....so back to the drawing board for me! me thinks... 

Also I have just been to Mother Care....No Im not a mother care lingerer      I went to buy SIL 4month old a prezzie....and OMG I was surrounded by just HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE tummys everywhere.....slight exageration 4 to be precise and do you know what I handled it really well quite proud of myself actually......   just hope I can go in there for real soon for my Bub......xx


----------



## JJ1980 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Miranda and Nicki - I was started on 150 and was upped to 225.  Maybe just not enough for me.  Will see how Tuesday goes.

Jen xxx


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hayleigh said:


> Hellllloooo Ladies.....x
> 
> Its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard to keep up, so GOOD LUCK to you all Stimming/Scanning and especially all of you about to undergo EC or ET ..............x
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hayleigh said:


> Hellllloooo Ladies.....x
> 
> Its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard to keep up, so GOOD LUCK to you all Stimming/Scanning and especially all of you about to undergo EC or ET ..............x
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Hayleigh, i also have high fsh and have been recommended Agnus Castus to take to lower FSH.  Also taking DHEA to improve the quality of my little eggs.  It can't do any harm and anything is worth a try, right?  You might also want to try TCM, there are some that specialise in lowering FSH.  Good luck.


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Sunshine babe...x

Thanks hun, I did try Angus Castus and it made me feel terrible I had the most awful tummy cramps about an hr after taking it    it was the first time Id taken it, so now Im worried about taking it again.....but would love to know what TCM is??

 ...x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been bleeding quite heavily all weekend so I can't think that it is going to be anything other than bad news.  I don't know whether to get a repeat blood test or not - it costs £60 each time! I was meant to go tomorrow morning but that would mean taking Max into London as it is my day off then coming home, then going back to London in the evening for DH's birthday meal at Marcus Waring's.  The blood test won't change the outcome.
Does anyone know if you can get an HGC blood test at your GP for free?

Somehow I have managed to stay cheerful through DH's 40th birthday and had a great time at his party last night.  I have to confess that 2-3 glasses of champagne helped things along.  I figured that I am so sure that this is all over it couldn't hurt.  Even if by some miracle I am still pg then one drinking episode wont' make a difference.  I also went out in an inappropriately short dress for a 42 year old which made me feel good too! I have changed my profile so you can see!

Echapabelle.  I have sent you a PM.

Natasha - well done on being PUPO

Ali May     well done

Steph.  I'm so glad you were able to enjoy a visit to the maternity ward to see your little neice.  Have you put any pics of her on ******** yet?

Nicki and Miranda.  They definately have longer sleeps when they are a bit older.  Both Marcus and Max were difficult sleepers and difficult nappers.  But at some point they started to have 1.5 -2 hour naps every day and it gives you time to get stuck into somethig.  My memory is rubbish so I can't remember when that was.  Max woudl still nap in the day for a couple of hours if I let him. Tempting as that is if he does he won't go to sleep until about 9pm

We have had people here all day, some stayed the night and didn't go til lunchtime then more arrived at lunchtime and then more at 4.30 for birthday cake.  I have washed and dried up 4 times (dishwasher broke the other day).  After not getting to bed until 3am, I am knackered so am now going to relax in front of the telly.

Tracey
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tash - congrats on being PUPO!! Good for you!

Lucy - such wonderful news!  You are responding really well despite the doom and gloom from UCH.  Congrats on the lowered FSH - wonder what your AMH will be!  Not that it really matters - the main test is the response and yours is great!  Now get off this thread!    Seriously this is fantastic after all the worry so please stay and let us know how it goes!   

Sunshine Babe - hello there; saw your other post and you are in the right place for some high FSH success stories.  My sister (highest FSH 22) is expecting twins in December; Swoo (highest FSH 23) is due in January; LauraB (highest FSH 17 I think) is expecting triplets in January; NicksW's Emily Alice (highest FSH in the teens - NicksW not Emily Alice) was a natural conception.  There are plenty of others so please don't feel despondent.  You are on the right track with DHEA - we have had some great successes with that here!   

Hayleigh - From what I can gather Agnus Castus can be very useful for regulating cycles, helping with PMS etc. and some ladies have certainly found it can lower FSH, but this is uncertain.  However, from what I have read, the main problem is that it can be pretty damn potent and some ladies have some strong reactions to it, including upset stomachs, so it is something to be careful with!  I would start on a low dose and be careful.  TCM is traditional chinese medicine - some practitioners work to lower FSH with herbs etc. 

JJ1980 - I honestly think with the right dose you will be fine.  Sometimes all the hormone tests in the world cannot predict response and some ladies juts need a bit of an extra boost.  150 is basically the lowest possible dose for IVF and 225 isn't a great deal more.  You may find a bump up to 350 (still not the maximum) will make all the difference.  I can understand a blip cycle is upsetting but, I agree with Miranda and Nicks, it was likely just a blip and/or you may need a bit more of a boost!  Try not to stress and just look forward to your next cycle.    

Echappebelle - so sorry your cycle failed .  I would give DHEA a go.  As I said, we have had some amazing successes with that here.  

Jeza - another PUPO lady!  Congratulations!    

Tracey - sorry you have been bleeding; I don't really know what to suggest on tests and things but here is a big  

Hi to Nicks and Miranda and babies!!

Well I saw Kate this weekend and she seemed huge to me! Her maternity leave starts just after her birthday on November 22.  She is still getting very tired - needed a snooze after lunch!  Apart from that, all going well. 


love to everyone I've missed


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

tracey-thinking of you and praying all could still be well, love your dress by the way x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey hunny! Thinking of you! and BTW Dress looks Fab!!!!! Helps that you don't look like 42 yr old! 

Rest up tonight and hopefully tomorrow will be more positive! no harm in asking GP, he should be able to do it free for you!


Hugs

Sx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie as am cooking dinner - sorry for no personals, apart form -

*Tracey* - the dress is fab - you look stunning for 42,!  I managed to get two HCG blood tests for free out of my GP - the first one I phoned up and asked if the form could be left on the surgery front desk for me to pick up and take to the hospital, the second I asked for while actually seeing the GP. When I got to my local hospital I told the nurse taking the blood that it was urgent and she put it in a special bag and got me to walk it down to the lab myself and leave it on the lab's reception point - I got my result the next morning this way.  Hope you can do this too, and praying so much that everything will be OK for you     

Steph xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Steph

I will make an apt with my GP in the morning.  If they can't do it I will go to the Lister on Tuesday morning and pay yet another £60!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My GP gave me three HCG tests, Tracey - and the hospital gave me another three when I was having a wobble! Hope everything's ok in there.

The dress looks fab!  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening all, absolutely shattered so off to bed shortly...


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

LittleJenny.......xx

Thank you so so much for your replys you have helped me so much since joining this thread   I agree there that AC is def potent. I was very unsure about taking it something was niggling me about it   So I went to Holland and Barratt and spoke to a ladie who was apparently very knowledgeable   now she never mentioned any kind of side effects and also told me to take the maximum dose   which is what I did......  will def try this TCM though...  Really good to hear about Kate.......its very inspirational to hear her story  ....x Thanks again  ...x

Tracey......I am so so sorry to hear of your bleeds.......  like the othere ladies have said I'll be    everythings Ok!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quickie to say Tracey i hope your blood test brings good results, and the bleeding eases soon, and to let you know you look fab in your photo xx

mir.. happy birthday for tomorrow hun x

love to everyne else xx sorry for quick post watching frost x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Miranda

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUU 
 HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MIRA 
 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!   

 Hope you have a lovely day sweetheart! 
Lots of love

Steph xxx​


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday MIRA!!!!

Hope you have a lovely day hunny

    

    

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

oo Happy Birthday Miranda.  Do you have any fab plans for the day?


----------



## nicky*30 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi,
Not sure in the right place for this. Have been recommended DHEA as have poor quality eggs and Agnus as don't often ovulate. Just wondered how much I should be taking? Won't to try to be in the best condition before trying tx again. If eggs don't fertilise this time not sure what we will do and not ready to give up yet.

Thanks 
Nicky


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Nicky

Lots of us poor responders are on DHEA so you will get lots of replies

I got mine from http://www.biovea.net you can also get it from www.DHEA.com (or .co.uk). I am over 40 so take 75 mg per day (3 X 25mg).

The other girls on here will probably give you lots more info or you can go back to Poor Responder part 56 which had lots of info

Tracey

/links


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Good Morning All!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIRANDA!!!!! What are you up to today??

Tracey - wow, how fab do you look?? Good luck with the blood test today. 

jo xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, thanks guys!

I don't think I'd have remembered but for Pete giving me pressies this morning!

Here I go - the slide towards 40! If I get to look as good as Tracey though, I won't mind.  

Not doing anything special - we're horribly skint on statutory maternity pay - but it's still the best birthday ever with the wee man around, so I'm not bothered about celebrating!

Nicky30 - as long as you haven't got PCOS you can take 50-75mg a day DHEA. Your eggs will improve if you give that 4 months. I don't know about Agnus I'm afraid!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracey - you look fab!!!!  Please let us know how the blood test goes.  Hope your GP can offer it - still   that Katie is clinging on.

Miranda - Happy Birthday!!!  Hope you have a great day!

Nicky30 - most of the DHEA research has been done at the Center for Human Reproduction in New York.  Their protocol is 75mg daily - 50mg in the morning and 25mg in the evening.  However, some ladies may find that dose a bit high, so if you start with that you should lower it if you get side effects.  With agnus castus I am not sure of the doses but, again, take care.  Although this is a herb and many people have claimed miracle effects, it is pretty potent and some people have some strong reactions to it.  With both DHEA and AC it is a matter of finding your tolerance level.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

The GP was very nice and I got the blood test there and then.  I have to wait until Wednesday afternoon at the earliest for the result though.  I don't mind too much as I am so completely resigned to the fact that this was the shortest ever pregnancy and it is now all over.  I am still bleeding as much as full AF.

Out tonight for DH's special birthday meal so I had better get ready.  We have to leave the house at 6.15 and I'm afraid I need a lot of effort to get myself looking glam!

'See' you tomorrow.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Tracey hon, I'm still  ing for a miracle!  HANG ON KATIE!!!  

And I have no doubt you'll look gorgeous tonight if your new profile pic is anything to go by!  Take care lovey
xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Miranda - happy birthday hun  

Beachy -   sorry to hear about your uncle, we had a similar experience last year with DHs dad, he went into hospital and they mentioned fitting a pace maker, they took so long about it that when he did desperately need it he already was dying from various infections including MRSA, if they had done what they said he would be still with us i'm sure  

Ali May - congratulations my dear  

Ladyverte - great response  

Jen - i had a similar response to stimms as you and i am about to embark on a 2nd cycle with higher dosage, don't worry there is always more that you can try  

Nicky30 - hiya hun, i'm currently sat in not so sunny swindon  

Tracey - have a lovely time tonight and try not to worry  

Shopping at Cabot Circus in Bristol was fab on friday, didn't buy much as i was with DH's family and plodding round shops, found a lovely pair of boots and couldn't buy and DH's mum wanted to get them for me and i didn't want her spending her house sale money on me   Got into work this morning and ordered them online  

Started the drink cut down ready for t/x on the 25th, my friends are a nightmare, everyone wanted me to take the car home and have a few vino's, they're supposed to be helping me, not hindering   

Just phoned for haircut and have to wait another 2 weeks, my hairdresser is on hols, bugger, i'm going to look like sonic the hedgehog again by then


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just in middle of cooking dinner but wanted to come and say  to Miranda, will try and get back later on for personals x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey do any of you lovely ladies know how Laura's getting on?

I know she's moved and has no tinternet, but think some of you stay in contact! this board doesn't quite feel the same without finding out how Laura and her trips are?

To any who speak with her, send her my best!

Sx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Tracy Big big bear hugs to you    .  Try to have a good time tonight and think about happy things.

Natasha - hope you are relaxing and taking care of yourself on your 2ww.   

Miranda - Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you!!!   Hope baby boy gives you a good nights sleep as a pressie.

Nicky30 - I take 25mg DHEA with breakfast, 25mg with lunch, and 25mg with a little snack no latter than 4pm.  I was finding it was upsetting my sleep if I had any with dinner, so I'm taking it earlier in the day.  See how you go but this seems to work for me.

I'm doing cycle monitoring at the Lister this month,  Day 9 and apparently i have a sexy looking triple echo lining, and one 18mm follicle.  They have given me ovitrelle to trigger ovulation, either tomorrow or wednesday.  Trying not to get my hopes up too high, but we will see how it goes.  I'm not doing an IVF cycle until next year,  but i'm a bit nervous as this will be my first bash at drugs - and I've never injected myself before!  Any tips on whether belly or the thigh is better - I'm all ears...

Sam xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Happy birthday to yoooouuuu!! Hope you've had a great day Miranda!

Tracey - so sorry to hear things might be wobbly. Keeping everything crossed for your blood test. Sounds like you're looking fabulous by all accounts though...

Sam - I've always done the leg, never tried the belly as I just think it will hurt more (no scientific reason - just feels that way to me). I was really nervous at first and never thought I'd be able to do it to myself, thought DP would have to administer them all but now I'm used to it I'm fine and prefer to do it myself and I'm not even a veteran - I only started 9 days ago! I'm sure you'll be a pro before long.

Thanks to all for your lovely messages. I had my second scan today and I'm cooking nicely. Seems I had 8 follies last time (must have misheard her) but have grown another one so I'm at 9 and my largest is 20mm, smallest was 12mm, so it's 2 more days of stimming and then EC on Thursday morning - eeeek! That seems very soon. I did ask for my AMH results and wish I hadn't bothered as I've dropped from 2.8 last month to 0.5 this month?!?!? I thought AMH was supposed to be stable? Slightly freaking out that my eggs will be rubbish with the lower level. Has anyone else dropped like that so quickly? Don't geddit as FSH was looking much healthier this month. 

Also the blinking Eastman have continued to annoy me even though we're no longer there, sure they are great for some people but for us they have been cr*p with a capital CR! We had to pay to get a copy of our notes from them which arrived today and all they contain are the blood results that I had done at my GP I gave to them! The cheek!! 

Big smiles to all!
Lucy x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Miranda!!!!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy - I think you'll find your AMH has in fact improved!! You need to check the measurement units!  I think UCH measure in pmol/l and the Lister measure in ng/ml (sometimes written as ug/l).  The conversion factor is 7.14 so 2.8 at UCH would have been 0.39 at the Lister and now you are up at 0.5 which is 3.57 on the UCH scale.  So you're on the way up!!  And you're responding really well! all fab news! 

hi to everyone else - just wanted to reassure Lucy since those AMH scales can be v. confusing!!!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Jenny - you wonderful, wonderful woman you! Thank you so much. Woo hoo!!!! Wish I could have a glass of vin rouge to celebrate but better not, eh?!

Thanks so much
Lucy x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tracey - hope you get reassuring blood results on wednesday    - you look great in that dress - nothings ever inappropriate if it makes you feel good! Hope you have a great dinner tonight - DH went there for lunch last week and said the egg custard was amAzing!!

Hayleigh - hi hun - hope you are good  

LittleJenny -  

Mirandie -   Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday dear Miranda, Happy Birthday to you xxx

Sam - thats great news on the follie - well done!! - I've always done my injections in the thigh - you'll be great   

Ladyverte - great news from your scan - thats loads of follies you got going there well done you! Am sure a glass of red wont hurt - I had a few glasses during stimming this time and I'm sure helped  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Mirra - happy birthday dude!    hope the Bobster behaves tonight.
Tracey - hope it works out for you babe - you deserve it. It must be really hard thinking the worst, hope it turns out better    YOu look fab by the way in your mini dress!   Enjoy your meal  
Lucy - sounds like you are doing brilliantly hun. Keep it up  
Sam22 - sounds good for you too - is it lots of    over the next few days then?    I always found tummy jabs more humane as its a bit more flabby there - spose it depends how you are built. I used to run alot, deffo would be flabby tummy jabs after having a baby though!  
Prof LJ - glad you are up to date with all the lab tests   New Kate bump pic please (looking fat and slightly less glam maybe??)
Hayleigh - AC advice - was that Dr Holland or Dr Barrett?!  
Popsi - hello - forgot to say agree with Mirra re length of DHEA, as long as you aren;t on it for years prob OK. Maybe they will find we need to take it for years for the anti ageing effects?   I don't feel any younger though  
Fish - i love seeing it in the shop and then coming home and ordering on line - very naughty!  
Hello to PUrple, Nix, Beachie, natasha  
Bugle are you the next to deliver??  
I'm off to my mum's for a few days tomorrow, back Friday. You girls all have a good week!  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it'll be Laura next Nicks! Think we can safely take five weeks off for trips. Cor, there's going to be a few PR babies before crimbo, huh?

Laura sends her love to all, BTW. She's missing her team!

How's the DHEA bonkathon going?

Thanks for all your birthday wishes peeps! I feel very special! Esp to Beachie, lovely lady that you are.  

Lucy - have a red wine - it's very good for the womb lining! Just a couple ought to fatten that lining nicely. You're doing great!

LJ - VERY heartening about having another AMH rising, eh? So exciting! I remember when I got my result it was like a death sentence, but I wonder what it was after four months when I got Robert? I can't beleve you got into all this for Kate then became such an expert yourself!
Something so fascinating about tx though - I've loved learning about it.

Sam - good lining gal!

Fish - I love Sonic! Thank goodness I don't have a Sega megadrive any more - it's too addictive.

Gah - must go. I'm completely pooped and there's still so much to catch up on, on the pooter.

Night night!

xxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

just on my way home from dinner. the most fabulous meal I have ever eaten. I am now feeling incredibly ful and the person behind me eating v smelly burger king is making me feel sick.
I don't think I am going to need to eat for a week - I won't be able to afford to!

I always did my injections in my tummy as that is where I have the most fat - somehow it fels like it would hurt less in a flaby area.

one final happy birthday to Miranda before it gets to midnight.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Good morning all,

Ladyverte - congrats about your rising AMH!!!!! You are inspiration to me. Are you taking DHEA? I'm tempted to have my AMH measured again as I'm sure it will have increased. Trouble is, I don't know which scale my 0.7 is on and whether it means I have virtually undetectable ovarian reserve or just pretty poor  . I think I'd rather not know.

Fishface - hi hon - well done on at least trying to cut down on the alcohol! i know what you mean about friends not helping. What has helped me has been moving 2 miles away from the nearest pub and civilisation - I always end up driving as DP likes his drink too...its a good reason for me not to drink when we go out. My problem is drinking wine at home though - I love a glass when we're cooking, then one with dinner, then one after dinner...oh dear... 

Tracey - sounds like a great gut-busting night! Good on you girl. My Dp is always amazed at how much I can put away - I see it as a compliment that i have such great staying power and stamina when it comes to eating. No matter how full I am I can always manage a pudding when we go out..he just stops eating when he's full. Weird. I hope weds brings unexpectedly good news, you do sound like you're resigned to it not being though. You've been so brave through all this - I odn't know how yu've coped.

Sam - good luck with this cycle. Great lining girl! You must be so proud.   I remember the one positive thing about my cancelled IVF cycle was being told by the consultant that I had a well-vascularised and well-toned vagina!   Oh well, my vagina is the only bit of me that is well-toned at the moment...

I'm feeling really weird at the moment - totally wiped out, and tummy ache like AF pains, even though AF not due yet. Off to get a hot water bottle and curl up in bed I think..so much for plans to go for a run this morning. catch you all later.

Hi Natasha, laura, Beachgirl, Miranda, purple and littlejen xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning All!! 

I am well and truly back, had a fab time, rather tired though as it was pretty busy and I didnt adjust to the time difference at all!! We ate loads of Mexican, Cuban, Italian, American and the wedding was amazing in a venue overlooking the Brooklyn Bridge, we had a walk in Central Park on Sunday which was so cool, they had sound systems rigged up with a massive roller disco going on - I am now going to get some rollerskates so that I can join in next time (LOL)      

I need to catch up on what has been occuring but just wanted to quickly say:

Mir - a very very happy belated birthday to you   for yesterday!! Sounds like you had a lovely day, what did Robert get you?  

Tracey - OMG OMG OMG - what a difference a day or two makes, so much has happened in the time I have been away. Please please do not give up. My friend who recently got a BFP from the Lister was away for work in Rio when she started bleeding what she described as 'heavily', she was devastated and convinced all was over for her, when she got back she had a scan and all was fine and dandy!! So please please hang in there honey, there really do not seem to be any things that make sense in this IVF thing. I have everything crossed for you and Katie (I didnt realise that was your best friends name  ).     

I agree with everyone when I say how gorgeous you look in your new profile pic - an absolute stunner. Glad you had a good dinner last night too  

Jo Mac - Re: FOOD all the women in my family are obsessed by food, we are planning our next meal as soon as the last mouthful of the the current meal is going in!! Our fellas all think we are obsessed!! A family meal back at home with the folks is like a free for all!! We fight over the last roast potato!! But hey we are a passionate lot and that includes food. I also NEVER get full, I just dont have a natural cut off point where my body says NO MORE I just keep on trucking (or troughing)!!

Lucy - all sounding very positive - great to hear  

I have taken the provera and took last one on Friday, this means I am now waiting for AF to arrive before starting the OCP - does anyone know how long it takes - a little worried as when I took Primolut it didnt work!!! Really want to get the ball rolling now. This means I could be starting in a couple of weeks!!

Tomorrow I am having an Adrenal test done at St Marys. They are going to hook me up to a drip with something called synacthen then test my blood every 30 mins to see how my adrenals respond. Sounds a bit scary but glad that we are looking into all the possible problems.

Laura - where are you hon - we are missing you and the trips!! I bet its bloody BT or someone letting you down!  

To everyone else - hello hope you are all ok - I will try and catch up over the coming days x

A xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

hi Ally - nice to have you back! Glad to hear you had a good time!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Jenny - how are things with you? Got that IUD out then?? 

Jo Mac - Not being funny but could you be pregnant Tired/ AF aches - mmmm *scratching head* I wonder?


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Jo - well the surprise was all mine about raising AMH (thanks again Jenny!). I'm not taking DHEA but I have made some lifestyle changes in the last month. I'm drinking a hell of a lot less than I was, I've cut out caffeine completely, I'm taking Pregnacare and I've been having weekly acupunture. Pick from those as they are the only changes I've made but whichever it is has lowered my FSH and increased my AMH. 

Tracey - good to hear Ali's story about her friend - keeping everything crossed for you.

I can't wait for EC, feeling pretty uncomfy today. Was considering wearing some "magic suck me in pants" to offer some support. And there was me worrying a few days ago that I couldn't feel anything, doh!

Lucy x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucy - so thrilled at how things are going for you - when is EC?? x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

ladyverte - I have a fantastic suck me in all in one thing from M&S - it is surprisingly flattering.  I find the knickers dig in too much and the fat just comes over the top!!!

Ally.  glad you had a fantastic time.  Thanks for your friends story, it gives me a tiny bit of hope but I really am resigned to the fact that this has been the shortest pregancy in history!
Even if my blood HCG level comes back good I will just think I must have an ectopic as there is no way you could lose this much blood and am embryo still be in the womb.
I hope your test goes well tomorrow.

Re food.  How is it that men just seem to eat when they are actually hungry whereas with women hunger is irrelevant if I am enjoying it I have to eat it - or is that just me.

Miranda.  Glad you had a nice birthday.

Jo Mac.  I think I have the opposite of a well toned vagina!

Nickiw - it is easier to think the worst than think the best then be disappointed yet again.  There must be someone out there thinking 'oh, she is still managing to be positive after we have taken her son, her best friend and given her a couple of miscarriages - lets see if a negative a positive then another miscarriage can crack her'.  They haven't succeeded yet!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girls

I don't seem to be able to keep up with all of you, trying my best.

tracey - sorry to hear that you are bkeedling.  I hope you are wrong and that it is not all over.  You look lovely in the photo.  I am glad u managed to stay upbeat for dh's birthday.

Ally - welcome back you jetsetter, first Rome now New York.  We won't quite be cycle buddies as I start when af arrives in about a week.  I am feelingore positive since my antral count.  Hopefully the dhea will have worked for both of us x

Miranda - happy belated birthday.  I did post a message on ** on your birthday so hope you got that.  Hope the Bobster gave u an easy day x

Lucy - good luck with EC.  Fingers crossed for u x

Steph - how are u preggers lady?  Has it sunk in yet?  It makes me smile every time I think about ur bfp x

laura - it is much quieter on here without u, I hope u are doing ok x

LJ - you are always so full of good advice, u have really done ur homework.  When is the baby making commencing for u?  Or have u changed ur mind now u have ur two furry friends ;-)

Hi to Nicky, Nix, Jo, swinny, fishface and everyone else I have missed.
I am just preparing for my next cycle.  I have been doing loads of working out at the gym, did 12k yesterday and 10k today, feel very virtuous.  I have been typing this whilst having a blood test, I hate needles so have to distract myself! GP has paid for my HIV and hepatitis tests so that's saved us some cash.  Something free at last!

Visited my Dads grave last week and some $&@$ had stolen his metal plaque.  Apparently they melt them down and sell the scrap metal. What low-lifes!

Well, that's me.

Lainey x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thaks gals, might have to pop out to M&S and get some Tracey - I'm trying not to wander round the office clutching my tummy today. Can't wait to get home and get the hot water bottle on them. Shouldn't moan - eye on the prize and all that...

EC is on Thursday morning. We're also having PESA and DP is being remarkably calm about the impending needle in his veg which is great. I'm of course worrying whether his swimmers will be of decent quality as they've not been tested yet seeings as you have to pay for the PESA to get the fellas out to test their quality meaning a dry run would have proved rather expensive. His blood tests show he should have some of the necessary so fingers crossed. 

I'm not usually a worrier but I think I've stressed more in the last few months than my entire life combined! Does it get any easier?! 

Lucy x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry, forgot Beachy - so sorry to hear about ur uncle, how very sad.  I hope u r bearing up ok


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

I appear to be stuck in the middle of a conversation about pants!  Still, spose it beats the one on lady gardens


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Lainey - I can't believe that!!!! What low lifes.  If there is karma these creatures had better watch out.  

Lucy - I say "let it all hang out"   . I do own some of those control panties myself.  I'm so happy for you - I've never heard of AMH going up!! Incredible!  Where are you having your test done?  Maybe I'll go and get mine redone in a few months too.  I have also made a few "small" lifestyle changes - you know,  zero alcohol, zero caffiene, acupunture, chinese herbs, completely changed my diet, half the pharmacy in suppliments, DHEA     so nothing major   

Ally - howdy!  Your trip sounds amazing - next time can we all come?

Tracey - Your a tower of strength and inspiration, really you are.  You look incredible in that mini dress!! 


LittleJen - I'm sure when you remove that IUD it will take some months for your body to adjust.... probably best you whip it out this month then.

Hello to everyone else.   
Sam


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Tracey - i can see your photo at last, you look so fab, what a yummy mummy   Glad you had a good evening  

Jo M - i think with women it is just being told NOT to drink this and eat this, means really drink this and eat this. We don't like doing what we are told and are brought up not to waste  

Lainey - good luck with you next cycle, you deserve a good result with all of the effort you are taking, i'm feeling considerably lactlustre now, have let everything go to pot since last t/x, when i get stressed i eat  

Ally - your hols sound great  

LittleJen - get it out, get it out, get it out  

Miranda - did you get a full nights sleep as a bday pressie from little bob  

First acupuncture session tomorrow night, must remember to shave my legs tonight  

Purple, hayleigh, laura, steph and everyone else


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Ally - welcome back! I've missed your posts and was wondering where you were. I remember now! Great to know someone else obsesses about food!!!

Me, pregnant? I wish.   I guess its feasibly possible,  but very unlikely as I am on CD 18 today. Mind you, AF last month was very short and light...put that down to the DHEA though... I've been for a run and feel much better now, and I think the tummy ache was just gluttony....

Tracey, I know what you mean about men and food. If Dp wants to lose weight he just eats less. Simple   He can't understand why i can't do the same. Anyway, looking at your photo, you don't need to worry about what you eat, you hot young babe! Or you just have INCREDIBLY good support underwear!!!  

Reading your last sentance though Tracey (about losing your son) did choke me up though. You have been through so much. You are incredibly brave.

well, off for a shower and try and make myself presentable...have romantic night in with DP tonight..we have a baby to make....never mind its the wrong time of the month  

jox


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Jo - short and light eh?  

fishface - let me know how it goes, I just booked my first acu appointment for next Monday - is there any stage of this tx when we *don't* have to shave our legs  

lainey-lou - stuck in pants eh? Sounds nasty   We used to wonder if wearing the knee to boob magic knickers I got when I was a bridesmaid through the whole 2ww would squidge our embie in place but we decided he might be crushed  

Beachy - so sorry to hear your news. Huge   to you all

Lucy -    for Thursday. My DH kept feeling faint at the mere thought of the needle so yours is being *very* brave. When he had his biopsy and I couriered it to the lab, he said to 'tell me once, quickly, then shut up - what did it look like' he went a bit pale when I told him  

Tracey foxy sparkly dress lady -        

Ally - glad you had a fab time   Get those skates girl!

Miranda - bit late but hope you had a great birthday  

ladyverte - great response there (do we have to throw her out girls?   )     for even more  

Sam - I stuck to thighs, there's a bit at the top of each that seemed to be less sensitive so I stuck to that. I used to try and make patterns (I joked I'd make a hand print then go swimming to get DH into trouble) but it never worked (even a simple smiley)

Nicki - hope you get soem tlc at your mum's

At the bottom of the page now so       to everyone else

I'm doing OK, only a couple of weeks til we start again so the hyperchodria is setting in again. I did this last time, worried about things that would stop tx (coughs, colds etc) and things that are Bad Signs - today it's my smear test this morning when the nurse said I was a 'little dry' (sorry, TMI!) I immediately thought menopause. I need a nurse on call for questions 24 hours at the moment!! I thought I went through all the questions last time but oh no, there are always more  

Love to all

Heather


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

droogie said:


> - today it's my smear test this morning when the nurse said I was a 'little dry' (sorry, TMI!) I immediately thought menopause.


Droogie - you've just reminded me of all that comes with d/r again, yuk hate that bit of it


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm glad I'm on a short protocol this time. I had 4 weeks of DR last time and I honestly got more enjoyment out a cup of tea  

No excuses today so that's what got me concerned, though I haven't had any problems when it mattered - maybe the nurse just wasn't attractive enough


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

droogie said:


> No excuses today so that's what got me concerned, though I haven't had any problems when it mattered - maybe the nurse just wasn't attractive enough


  
xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Droogie - I think a smear test is enough to dry anyone up!!  I don't think your last antral count is at all suggestive of menopause.  

Sam - my AMH went up too and I have read about it elsewhere.  Someone I read about was at 0.5 ng/ml and then 1.5 ng/ml a few months later.  I suspect this actually happens quite a lot but most of the time clinics assume it "doesn't fluctuate" so they don't retest!  Also one of the cancelled DHEA trials at CHR was to determine if DHEA increased AMH.  This makes me think they had seen evidence of this happening and wanted to conduct a formal trial.  It would be a VERY rare hormone which was not subject to change by other factors since hormones tend to be interdependent.  Hence, I honestly think that this "AMH doesn't change" line is a bit suspect. Just my view.   

Lainey-Lou - cannot believe what someone did to your dad's grave.   Hope you are ok;  well done on the exercise.

Jo M - it is possible you could be pg; do you know when you ov'd this cycle?  

Fishy - hope you're looking forward to the acu.  I'm thinking of going to improve blood flow and try and make me chill out a bit, although I suspect that would take more than a few strategically placed needles.

Lucy - glad we got it sorted on your AMH.  2.8 on the Lister scale would have been a good result so I knew UCH had to be the other scale to give you the doom and gloom speech - also knew it from other posts on UCH and AMH.  Also, your sig says 3.48 but you are actually at 3.57 now (0.5 x 7.14).  don't diddle yourself out of that 0.09!!  

Tracey - they haven't cracked you yet and they won't whatever happens with Katie!  And hang in there Katie - you still never know!  

Ally - glad you are having the adrenal test done (though it sounds scary!).  Best to explore all possible avenues! 

Nicksw - have a good time with your mum!  I'm trying to get another bump pic of Kate cos I think she is pretty now.  Everyone else still says she isn't but I think that her bump is actually a fair size - she just hasn't put on weight elsewhere so it's just Kate with a bump rather than Kate totally porked out and with a huge belly! 

Miranda - hope Robert is still thriving!   

Hayleigh, Beach, Bugle, purple, Nix everyone else - hi there!

Not sure who is next to pop

Well - I would really love to take the IUD out yesterday but there is no doubt that DP is getting cold feet and using his health issues as a dithering device  .  I am going to lie low for a month or so and then either it "falls out"  or it "causes a problem and has to be removed" .  The latter is slightly more moral as it at least puts the poor chap on the alert but I wonder if he'd now trust me to judge what he would term "danger days" or if he'd push to use something else.  That said, he knows I won't go on the pill and he hates condoms so we'd be left with the diaphragm which I suppose I wouldn't mind since it is so unreliable and I assume would be even more so if it were "incorrectly inserted" (i.e. not at all).  Feel really bad for even thinking all this and pretty depressed but, unlike him, I haven't go the luxury of waiting for years!  I am fairly confident that he would be fine if I actually got pg by accident but, understandably, less fine if he knew it wasn't an accident.  So that is a secret I'd have to take to my grave - pretty sure I wouldn't be the first to do so though!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beach – That’s so sad about your uncle. If they’d only managed to do the endoscopy!

Tracey – How you doing this week? Has the bleeding subsided any?? I have to say my friend bled heavily in her first two weeks and was convinced that she’d miscarried and hey presto her twins are healthy bouncing babies now.

Sam – Keep me posted with your trip to the medium. 

Mirra – Happy birthday for yesterday honey xxxx

Steph – Stitches or no stitches and sore tum, this weekend was ovulation weekend so Paul didn’t know what had hit him. 
How’s you and our little bump??

Ali – Congrats on your BFP hun. Sorry I am about a week late with it!!

Hiya Ally, Jo Mc, Lainey, ladyverte,Purple, Fishface, LJ, Nicks, Nix, Droogie, Beans, Laura, and everybody else that I’ve missed. Just popped on to keep the thread as I haven’t had chance all weekend.

Sad night for us tonight as we’re waving our wee ones off to their new life in Oz. So sad (but fantastically exciting for them which is the main thing).

Bye for now guys

Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah    I know tonight will eb heartbreaking so big hugs hun,  thanks for your lovely card x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Nicks - I think Laura will def be next!!!!!

LJ- lucky kate! I look forward to the next piccy!!! I feel like a beached whale!!!! Working with 4 yo' s and bending down all day is a nightmare!!!! 

lainey - sorry to hear about the grave - that's awful!!!!!

Beach - sorry to hear about your uncle.

Good luck Tracey - fingers crossed that everything is OK, cool picture too!!

Lucy Good luck!

Ally - sounds like you had a fun trip

Fish - good luck with accu - I did it for this cycle and found it a little weird, but it seemed to work so am still going!! I don't quite get the relaxing part of it though- sticking needles in is pretty far from relaxing!!! 

Laura hope you and the triplets are all well - get that internet sorted!!!!!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Lainey - well done on that exercise! Wish I could be half as motivated. Virtuous? I'm not surprised - I'd be after a medal! Sorry to hear about your dad's grave, that really is low of those folk.

Sam - yeah, just a "few" life style changes eh? And a a small fortune to peeps that stick needles in you and give you weird stuff to eat. Hold that skinny latte!! Good luck and hope all the changes are worth it 

Jo - hope your romantic eve is splendid! Shaving the legs will get you both in and out of tx, eh?!

Droogie - good luck with the acupuncture. I had some today and must say I love it. Had a relaxing one and it certainly did the trick. Feel most grounded. I think it's really helped support me emotionally so far as well as the supposed success rate benefits. I'm going to continue with sessions outside of this roller coaster too. Hope you get as much from it and fingers crossed it might help with the hyperchondia too?

Jenny - thanks for the 0.09! Craving every decimal! I think it's marvellous you're so informed and thanks again. I think as long as your DP knows there is a "risk" then who are you to put up a fight on those danger days?! Best of luck!

God I feel uncomfortable... It feels like I've got a pair of bruised melons inside me. Is it usually like this? I'm fine sat still but walking around hurts and driving over speed bumps almost brought a tear to my eye!! God knows what actually having a baby will be like! Never thought I'd be wishing to go through EC. 

I'm having general (first one ever) so I really have no idea what to expect with that, and also if I might be sore from the procedure. Your experiences would be greatly appreciated. Am I likely to be well enough on Friday to go back to work? They'll be OK if I'm off Thurs and Fri but I've had so much time off recently I'm trying to keep it to a minimum if possible.

Thanks
Lucy x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chapesses!

Lainey - what a dreadful thing to happen - what sort of scum does that sort of thing?  
You should have given your story to the local paper and shamed them into hopefully not doing that again.

Jen - eek! Cold feet? Get that man some slippers sharpish! I'm waiting impatiently for you to start TTC you know!

Sarah - poor you, saying goodbye.   Thank god for webcams I guess - hope you'll be able to speak to them often.

Heather - anyone would be dry with a smear in prospect! Ew.

Fish - I had five hours! He's got into the habit of waking at half five when his dad gets up for work, so i generally go to bed at ten but as a special treat I stayed up till 12!

Jo - cor, what if?...

Lucy - what blood tests? My DH never had any blood tests before PESA? I feel annoyed now if there are tests for that kind of thing.   Would have saved me a lot of worry.
I had a GA - I think - at the Lister. i thought at the Jin too, but I think Steph says it's heavy sedation. Either way, I never had any discomfort afterwards, though some do.

Anyhoo, I'd better hotch off to bathe and bed or I'll feel awful.

Tracey - I so hope it's good news for you petal.  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Lucy

I had a speed bump incident too, the day before EC and I let out a huge yelp as DH went over one too fast! I found EC was fine, it was my first anaesthetic too but I was just worried about the result! I felt sore afterwards (sort of kicked in the stomach) but only when I used my stomach muscles (getting off the sofa and laughing), I made the mistake of telling DH this so he tried to make me laugh as much as possible - grrrr! I was fine after a couple of days though and paracetamol helped (was told not to use hot water bottle in case it encouraged bleeding but I know others have been told they can). It'll all be worth it  .

Glad the acupuntcure helped you, I'm looking forward to it, though DH reckons if he sticks a needle in my eye would be just as distracting and a lot cheaper (I'm painting a picture of a complete sadist aren't I!!! He's lovely really)

Jenny - thanks for the perspective, since my first low antral count I'll freak myself out about anything vaguely menopause like (not listening to Cliff Richard yet though, which my Dad reckons is a sure sign) Hang in there yourself, he'll come round, telling my DH about facts of female fertility and age got him round to my thinking, can you make up some scary stats?

Sarah -   if you're feeling sad think of the good times and smile   until you see them again

I seem to have gone from silent to verbal diarrhea - ooops 

 to all

Heather x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Feeling super tired so off to bed early - cannot focus on computer screen!!

Just wanted to say Tracey - good luck tomorrow hon - really thinking of you and hope you get some reassuring news xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

I nearly had a heart attack earlier - I went food shopping and needed a wee, so went in Tesco's toilet - when I looked in my knickers while weeing there was dried blood  - was just starting to freak out when I realised it must have come from my bottom, not my front - wiped and there was more blood there. I had really bad constipation this morning (even worse than the last few days) and it must have made a pile (haemorrhoid) bleed - have had them in the past but never bleeding ones, but then I never usually have constipation - sorry TMI but it is really dry when I pass a poo... has anyone else had this so early - am thinking it must be the pregnancy hormone causing it as have been on Crinone and steroids before, and on the estrogen for weeks - this just seems to be in the last week.  Have stocked up on some figs and prunes and hopefully will be able to sort it out naturally!

Still haven't got date through for scan - going to try to pin someone down and get it sorted tomorrow!

Spoke to Laura by text earlier, she's fine  and is hoping to be back online at the weekend - yay! 

I am soooo tired this evening, can hardly keep eyes open to type - think I will probably be off to bed very soon! Sorry for no personals - sending heaps of    to everybody who needs it (esp Tracey!  ) and lots of love to all 

Steph xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie tonight as feeling tired and relaxed after acupuncture....

Steph poor you must have been a shock! seems my cure for everything but for constipation, increase fluids! definately helps!

Tracey! thinking of you and     tomorrow is full of     you so deserve this hunny!

   to everyone else

Sorry for no more personals, except to say to littlejen, your knowledge and understanding of Tx never ceases to amaze me! you are one knowledgable chick!

Sx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread, just wanted to ask you all a question. Have just had a failed first icsi cycle, had a very poor response on a short protocol, with 450 Menopur, only had 3 follicles, 2 eggs, 1 embryo (my amh is only 3.6 and i am also hypothyroid). We were really grateful to get to transfer but a little gutted as i'm 41 and could've had 3 embryos put back - just my luck  

Been to my follow up appt today and for my next cycle they suggested another short protocol, but an antagonist protocol with 450 gonal-f instead of menopur. I had sort of set my mind on puregon for the next cycle and now i'm wondering if it will make a difference whatever drug i use.

Just wondered for those of you who have experienced a few cycles, whether you have found any of the drugs to be more successful with follicle growth than the others?

thanks very much, any comments would be great


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Moth, my current cycle was a short antagonist with Gonal F - which didn't give me a huge amount of follies (I never get loads), but I was started on 225 then went up to 375, and it did give me better quality ones. If I was going to do another I'd want the same protocol again. For me a change of protocol and drugs did seem to make a difference. Cardiff don't usually use Gonal-F - Do you think they saw the huge difference with me, and decided to give a try!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all,

Hi Moth - sorry, I can't help as I haven't had the courage to try another tx cycle yet! Sorry to hear about your BFN -   i hope you find the answers you're looking for.

Siheilwli - just wanted to say - only 4 days to go, how are you feeling?! Do you attribute your improved fertilisation rates to DHEA? I'm looking forward to reading about your BFP!

jo x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Jo - really don't think the DHEA did ANY harm! But we did a lot of things differently - different protocol, different drugs, dh stopped gout meds, so all in all I think it's impossible for me to attribute it to any one thing. 

We did have fert with a short protocol on our 1st IVF, so it could well be that it's more to do with the protocol, but, in my non-medical, non scientific opinion I think that my eggs were better quality after taking DHEA
Cat
x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good morning all!

I shy away from posting on this thread as I simply can't keep up with you lot  

Tracey   for you and Katie. Don't give up just yet. BTW, you look absolutely fantastic in your profile pic. I don't quite get why you want to lose weight. 

Welcome Moth - Sorry I don't have any answers for you. I'm sure one of these ladies will be able to help you.
Best of luck for your next cycle. 

Little Jenny - I second what Purple and the others say. You really are a wealth of knowledge and you have reassured so many of us through your research. As for your dilema, if DP isn't too knowledgeable about "safe days" and your cycle, then I say go for the option of warning him that you are having it removed. Just feign ignorance about the window of time that an "accident" could happen  .

Steph - hope the prunes helps sort you out. When is your scan?

Droogie - Although I don't know what the long protocol involves, I'd say SP is definitely better. Think of it this way, once AF starts all the scans, drugs and procedures will be over in 3 weeks max. When do you start?

Miranda - Belated happy birthday. Hope you had a good one!#

Lady Verte - I felt fine after my EC (also under a general). I had some soup afterwards and had a good nights sleep and felt completely ok afterwards. Do you have the option of working from home on Friday? That way even if you do not feel 100%, you don't have to take time off.  

Fishface - you all set for your AP tonight? Legs shaved and all?   

Jo - Did you have a fun time yesterday making a baby  . Better way to burn calories than running.

Lainey Lou- what sort of people steal from a grave   
Wish I could be inspired as you are to use the gym. I'm looking for all sorts of excuses to freeeze my gym membership   

Ok, can't scroll down any more.   to everyone else.


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Moth

I did SP this time on 375 Gonal F and altough I only got 4 eggs when I did DR protocol I didn't respond at all and had tx cancelled so if I have to have another tx I would def push for SP with Gonal F.

Good luck!!

Hello everyone - sorry I haven't posted much 2ww driving me   - only 2 days to go   

Jx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello To all newbies

Just a quickie for me today as off out to Wirral & manchester just wanted to say JAL!!!!! good to hear from you and   and hoping that in 2 days you'll be the happiest bunny in bucks!

Stay strong and  

  And if you can keep away from the pee sticks!!!   

  to all

Sx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Thnx Purple


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

angel555 said:


> Jo - Did you have a fun time yesterday making a baby . Better way to burn calories than running


mmm, touchy subject! I cooked him a lovely meal, we relaxed in front of the fire with candles, when I went up to bed (nice and early) he said he would finish his wine and follow me up. I woke up at 1am in an empty bed, to the sound of him snoring his head off downstairs (with 3 very unhappy dogs glowering at him.) I went and got him, but was far too cross and tired to even contemplate sex at that point. 

I'm planning on having a 'talk' with him tonight. Mondays I know we have no sex as he goes out drinking with his mates, tuesdays are turning out to be a no no too as he's too tired from mondays, weds is pub night while i'm at the gym, and after 3 pints he falls asleep, thursdays recovering from weds...and it goes on.....

Jal - ooohh, 2 days, how are you doing? I'm thinking of you 

LJ - thought I'd give my opinion on your dilemma too! (not that its been asked for ). I would go for the open and honest approach with him if its a good relationship and you think you have a future together. Otherwise, you may get caught out etc, and surely you would want him to be happy about the pg if you're going to be together long term? But if your desire to have a baby becomes more important than your relationship, then that's different. And I'm not being judgemental about that at all. I know I've been there - when I first got with DP I desparately wanted a baby, and so even though i didn't know if I wanted to be with him long term at that point, I decided not to use contraception, and to be ready to bring the baby up on my own if necessary. But i did explain all this to him, so he was aware, and able to walk away if he wanted.... Anyway, 12months of no contraception later still no joy anyway, even though I want to spend the rest of my life with him now 

Anway, good luck sweetie with whatever you decide


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

littlejen - oooh, just re read what i wrote - I do hope I haven't caused offence, I don't mean to, in any way at all.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all!

Moth - So sorry to hear about your failed cycle   On the menopur vs Gonal/Puregon front, everybody's different.  Gonal and Puregon did naff all for me (at best 9 follies 5 fert, at worst ET was cancelled) I got my best reponse with Menopur and Cetrotide (16 follies - 8 fertilised)

Jal - nearly there honey!  Good luck   

LV - no problems here with GA.  I know some do feel a bit nauseous afterwards but I've always been fine, bit dozy but that's nothing new!  

Hey Steph - glad the bleeding was nowt to do with the pregnancy!  Get that prune juice down yer neck woman!

LJ - take the damn thing out already and tell him that's what you're doing! Then it's up to him to sort himself out isn't it?  If he's not ready to be a dad then he'll just have to use condoms cos, as you've pointed out, I've heard diaphragms can be horribly fiddly and not especially reliable.  Don't try to trick him or anything, I think that would be a mistake, but if you're confident that he'd be able to cope with fatherhood then do what you need to do girl!  Jeez, if I had a quid for everytime I've regretted waiting until my DH finally decided he was "ready" then I'd be paying for all of our cycles - cash!  Forget the stats, it goes in one ear and out the other, my DH KNEW all that stuff but still wouldn't commit - it took YEARS. I am convinced that he had a specific age in his head at which he wanted to be a dad and nothing I said was going to budge him. He thought I was just being hysterical when I pointed out the dangers of waiting.  Well he regrets it now, but regret can't turn back the biological clock can it?  What doesn't help in your case is that he's seen it work for Kate, first time out, so he's probably thinking "even if there is a problem, we'll be able to sort it out without too much hassle" because blokes are quite simple like that. Sorry but they are!  

It's been over 2 years since I found out that I had fertility issues and even now, when he's being as understanding as he can be, I STILL resent my DH for being so cavalier and selfish about the whole thing in the first instance and I don't know when I'll be able to let it go, possibly not until I actually give birth...  I'd hate for anyone else to have to go through that!  Good luck hon, whatever you decide!  

Lainey - so sorry about what happened to the grave hon, that is beyond low.  I hope they catch the  that did it! And if not, well what's goes around comes around, they'll get theirs somewhere down the line!

Sorry no more persos, worn myself out with typing about DH's "no, not yet" attitude!

Love to all
xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Swinny – hhmm, I don’t actually know where to find a good medium.  I don’t want to see one that someone hasn’t tried and tested, as I’m not sure I’m a believer, but I do believe there are a lot of charlotans out there.  I did see a lady that read tarot and palms from a hippy store not too far away once, I think I might try to track her down again.   Any contacts for useful ones welcome!

LittleJen – I third everyone else, I do think you are the fountain of all fertility knowledge!  Are you a fertility doctor in disguise   

Jal – good luck!!! I hope you don’t even have any of those horrid pee sticks in the house!

Moth – sorry I can’t give any advice as haven’t had my first treatment yet either.  Your AMH sounds ok to me though - look at some of us on these threads, and then look at Miranda who is too busy looking after her baby boy to even remember what her AMH was !!  All I can send you is lots of hugs.   

JoM - it is hard to "time sex". My rule now is get in early   For eg  sex on the sofa early, then lye around watching TV or whatever afterwards.  I am just too tired late in the evening and so is DH.  Last night, we did the horizontal tango early, then I stayed in bed reading while DH went and played on his computor for a while.

Hello everyone else!!!   

Well I gave myself the Ovitrelle last night, did the belly thing as I do have quiet the muffin top so thought that would be best. It was fine – don’t know what I was worried about!  Thanks for all the advice - really helped me calm down about it!

The timing of my shot is all weird though.  I was supposed to give it “with” my LH surge if I got one, or on Wednesday morning if I didn’t.  I have been getting pale LH lines for a few days, got a darker one Tuesday morning, but not as dark as the reference line, so I thought - maybe I’ll get a surge line on Tuesday night.  I peed on the stick Tuesday night, and the line had got paler again – ggrrr. So maybe I missed the window?  %&!(*£*$&& pee sticks.

The issue is with timing sex.  As if I did the trigger shot “with” my LH surge, doc wanted me to    12 hours afterwards, if I did it without – 36hours afterwards, as its slower to work if no LH in your urine.

So I think I just had to make a decision and hope for the best.  I gave myself the shot on Tuesday night, and decided to have sex right away. It’s all a lottery anyway,  “Maybe” I had an LH surge Tuesday morning, then gave myself the shot Tuesday night. 

We decided to have    Tuesday night (- 1hour afterwards), then again on Thursday morning (give the little swimmers some time to build up count again, you know the sex every 2-3 days, rather than every day, is optimal theory).  So confusing.  

Sorry to bore you all with my pee stick frustration - I’m not actually looking for advice on when I should time sex on this one…… as it is a lottery at this stage, just wanted to have a moan   I’ve read that the little guys can live up to 72hours…. So I’m counting on that!

I know we are meant to have a PMA   , but I’m trying to be “balanced in my expectatioins” about this month so I don’t get too disappointed.   I do have an AMH of 0.1, no idea about the state of my tubes yet, and it is only one egg on a natural -(ish) cycle….. but you only need one right?  So not getting my hopes up or down is my theory this month.  

Sxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jo Macmillan said:


> Anyway, 12months of no contraception later still no joy anyway, even though I want to spend the rest of my life with him now


That is sooo sweet 

Don't be too hard on him with the "talk" tonight. The problem is some of us are planners and organise things so they work the way we want, while others just like to be impulsive.

Jal - stay  . Do you go for bloods or HPT?


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Angel - HPT, actually wish it was a blood test so I could be absolutely sure either way. My clinic don't offer bloods unless you don't get AF and a BFN, if by some miracle it is BFP I will prob ask for one to be 100% sure. Not sure I'll last til Fri but even if I do it tomorrow it will only be 1 day early so I think I've done well!!!!  Sam - I have 4!!!

I am looking forward to getting my life back either way tx is so all consuming. If it's -tive I think we will wait til after xmas to go again altho DP would want to start asap again but he really doesn't realise what it means emotionally and physically for me and I need a break.

Tracey - thinking of you today, so hoping you get good news     
Sam - that all sound v complicated but good luck!!!!

Jx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sam, I'll be honest with you. I do not understand a thing about LH surges and timing............ . Even so I do hope that this was your month!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jal, Best of luck if you decide to do the HPT tomorrow. I admit I have no self control myself but sometimes HPTs cause more grief than they are worth. We'll be wating to hear from you.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Angel, yeah, you're right, I shouldn't be too hard on him. After all, he is my scrummy scrummy sweetpea


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

someone remind me what that is? Think DP is the only one who hasn't been down there in the last month, think he is v frustrated!!! Although he didn't help himself by asking for   they day after ET!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jal said:


> someone remind me what that is? Think DP is the only one who hasn't been down there in the last month, think he is v frustrated!!! Although he didn't help himself by asking for  they day after ET!!!


  



Jo Macmillan said:


> Angel, yeah, you're right, I shouldn't be too hard on him. After all, he is my scrummy scrummy sweetpea


Coo I must be on a real rant mission today! And it's not even AF time but Jo, really no I think you should be at least a bit hard on him. He knew what the deal was, if he wasn't in the mood then he should have had the common courtesy to tell you that, not give you a load of old flannel about "yeah I'll be up in a minute," and then falling asleep on the couch! Sorry but I think we give the blokes a bit too much lee-way, they should make the effort to be grown up about things instead of leaving it all up to us, burying their heads in the sand, and making us feel like total nags when we're just asking them to try and see it from our point of view!

I hope that doesn't offend you hon!

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Nixf01 said:


> Coo I must be on a real rant mission today! And it's not even AF time but Jo, really no I think you should be at least a bit hard on him. He knew what the deal was, if he wasn't in the mood then he should have had the common courtesy to tell you that, not give you a load of old flannel about "yeah I'll be up in a minute," and then falling asleep on the couch! Sorry but I think we give the blokes a bit too much lee-way, they should make the effort to be grown up about things instead of leaving it all up to us, burying their heads in the sand, and making us feel like total nags when we're just asking them to try and see it from our point of view!
> 
> I hope that doesn't offend you hon!
> 
> xxx


   

Nix - I'm not offended at all - you have a point!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Swinny - hope last night wasn't too    

Miranda - five hours, bless his cottons  

Droogie - DH is very sceptical of acupuncture too, i think he's just gone deaf on the subject now and let me get on with it, like i said to him 'if i don;t try then i'll kick myself if i get a negative'!

Steph -   that must have been a shock  

Tracey - hope you and Katie are ok  

Jal - your 2WW seems to have flown by, not for you of course   I'm on 375 gonal f this time,   that it'll make a difference, have to do LP again though  

Jo M - there is no romance in   anymore is there and planning it really makes you p****d off when it doesn't go to plan. Have your say, it'll only fester if you don't  

Nix and Jenny - i came off the pill straight after getting married 13 years ago, at the time DH wasn't that ready and as the years went by we didn't pay too much attention to the fact it hadn't worked yet as neither wanted to pressure the other. I wish we had looked into it earlier, although it still wouldn't change the fact that this is our lot and we would still be doing the same thing. Have the conversation Jenny and don't get to resent wasted time  

Sam - i am now hearing tango music  

Shaved my legs ready for acupuncture tonight   Quite looking forward to it, hope he's a bit more talkative tonight though, don;t want to be punctured by a stiff  

Boots arrived this morning, they're lush, even the sale pair i bought without seeing, they're grey patent   Don;t think i mentioned to DH that i bought two pairs, whoops  

Had two sniffers in the post yesterday and my drugs schedule, feels real now   Said to my mum yesterday that my feet are firmer on the ground this time though, i'm excited but much more sceptical and anxious that my ovaries will perform this time


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

fishface said:


> Jal - your 2WW seems to have flown by, not for you of course  I'm on 375 gonal f this time,  that it'll make a difference, have to do LP again though


I can assure you, it has been the longest 2 weeks of my LIFE, now the time is getting nearer I don't want to know and would like to stick my head in the sand !!

So glad you are getting started soon, the 375 did it for me, good luck


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Miranda - sorry, meant to reply re bloods but got scatty. Dh had these and they were testosterone and Interferon something (Interferon H? A? can't remember which one). Basically it's like FSH, high levels of some can indicate the body is struggling to produce, low levels of others can indicate this too. I'm a bit vague but baisically if they come back normal we were told DH is likely to just have a blockage problem (which it was) but if they are abnormal it's more likely to indicate a failure (though there still could be some surgically retrievable for ICSI).

The ladies in the Male Factor section are really helpful if you need to know more but I guess in your case they were pretty sure it was the vasectomy that had caused the issues

Heather


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Nipping on for work...naughty girl. Just wanted to wish Jal all the luck in the world for OTD tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

ok girls, I must admit, wanting the   was actually nothing to do with trying to make a baby  . Think I've given up hope on that one for the time being....

jal - is it tomorrow or fri you test? I'm getting confused. Good luck whenever it is, anyway!

Fishface - 2 pairs of boots!!! Oh, you naughty girl you!

Tracey - any news on the blood test yet?

Off to make Jamie Oliver's Beef and Newcastle Brown Ale Stew and Dumplings to put in the oven for when I get back from the gym later...need a winter warmer as its chilly in devon today!


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

OTD is Friday, gonna try and hold out but we'll see tomorrow!!!  

 do people still do that just for fun


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Oooh Jal - thinking of you!!

Thanks so much for all your comments and definitely not at all offended by anyone!  

With DP I think I'll probably procrastinate for another month then bring it up again!  I think you are right to tell him when I have the IUD out but I may bottle it and say there is a "problem" with it - like I start bleeding or something rather than bring up the "baby thing" again. To be quite honest I am scared of losing him - it took me so long to find him and if he leaves me for being baby obsessed then I'd probably not meet anyone else and I'd rather have him around without a baby than nobody around at all. 

DP says that I tend to (a) obsess (definitely true - that is how I acquire my knowledge on things; it helps at work but it can be bad emotionally!!); (b) look at the worst case scenario (probably true) and (c) go onto FF etc. which does not give a true impression of the likelihood of problems since, obviously, it is only people with experience of fertility issues who are there! (again he may have a point - you'd have to be fairly tactless to pop along here and post about how easy you find it to get pg!) Also, Nix is right, the fact that Kate got the result she did on her first IVF does make him think it is all fairly easy.  It hasn't helped recently that a friend of Kate's got pg first month ttc (age 3 as did a former colleague's sister (age 43) and that many of Kate's friends got pg easily at 37 - she is the only one who had problems.  

Also, about the only bit of my voluminous research he has read is the Dunson et. al study in 2004 which found that, barring known problems (e.g. surgery to remove tubes), 83% of women aged 35-39 got pg within a year compared with 92% of 19-26 year olds and 86.5% of 27-34 year olds.  Plus, in the 33-39 year olds, 91% got pg within 2 years provided the male partner was under 40. So DP says that the only actual research on this following actual couples having sex (the only other study is the French one using frozen sperm which was thoroughly debunked but still seems to be referred to) does not demonstrate as bleak a picture as we are sometimes given.  What he doesn't see is that I am more likely to be part of the 17% the longer we leave it!!    

Anyway, sorry for "me" post - bit low about all of this at the moment and feel like screaming at DP when he says "oh go on" when I won't have another glass of wine or something cos I'm so desperately trying to live a "healthy lifestyle".  I know I'm far better off than many people so I'll shut up now.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh Jen, don't like hearing you so down like this, you're such a help and inspiration to us all, a ME post from you is very warranted.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh don't worry Jen, you always talk so much about your sister and what she went through so I think it's high time you got some   from us.

I think a gentle but frank chat is in order, nothing formal (as in 'we have to talk') but you need to be honest. I usually find tucked up in bed is best, you're side to side so no confrontation, relaxed and no distractions so it's the best place for a heart to heart. Just tell him all your worries and take it from there   As you say though, the chances are you'll be absolutely fine, spending time on here will give you a wonky view of things.

Jal - well done for holding out, we wondered whether to just not do the test too, limbo felt better somehow but I'll start the     and     and    

Jo - baby making or not, a lady has needs  

Swinny - is there any place else to post from, it keeps me sane?!

Apart from that I'm feeling the pre treatment nerves so might go for a swim tonight, or might get fish and chips as a treat, or both to cancel each other out. Hmmm decisions...

 to the gang

Heather x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Jal - good luck for tomorrow then! I don't know how you've resisted testing till now!

Hum - Heather and Lucy, I can't believe they didn't test Pete! Still, it all worked out anyhow. Good luck for tomorrow Lucy!

Tracey - what's the news, sweetheart?

Sam - hope your DH is enjoying all this extra attention!

LJ - oo I HATE it when people try to cajole you into having another drink, another choc, whatever, to make THEMSELVES feel better!  
You shouldn't let this head of steam build up though - that way a screaming match tends to be the only way out and things get said...
Maybe get a takeaway, a couple of bottles of wine, light some candles and say "RIGHT, I have a lovely evening planned, ending in one of my patented **** jobs, if you talk to me about this baby thing for one hour, ok?" 
Reckon that'd work?  

Squishes to the rest of you!

xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Little Jen, You don't even have to apologise for feeling down. You've always made us feel better, so you should allow us to reassure you sometimes. If you're giving yourself a month to take out the IUD, that means you have a month to think about how to approach it with DP. Make a list of suggestions starting with Miranda's one  . I know you said you don't want to lose DP, he probably feels the same way about you.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't got time to read posts now as I am finishing up at work.

Blood test came back as 323 (on Thursday it was 12, I think it should at least 2,500 by now if all was OK. Anyway I am going to have a scan tomorrow at 11am to see what is going on.  Still bleeding same as AF - 5 days now.

I will be back later.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just very quickly as off to yoga x

Tracey -      for you hon x Will be thinking of you at 11am.

Jenny - hardly had any time to read up today but sounds like you are feeling a bit mis, there are no rules about when or when not you should feel broody and it is totally understandable that you feel worried and feel pressure after what your sister was told. But pleeassssse dont you apologies, you are allowed to be helped here as well as help you know silly!!!! But everything is going to be just fine hon - I feel it in me watersx

Love to everyone else x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks all! I am very touched by your support. 

Gotta go now - the much malinged DP is cooking a special meal this evening. No occasion - he just called and said he was!!  

Tracey and Jal - special thoughts for tomorrow.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Lucy – good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you hon   

Jal – Good luck -  let this be your month!    

Fish – when is your EC? 

Tracey – Lots of hugs for tomorrow (and tonight).     

LittleJen – don’t ever apologise for a “me” post!! Your always there for “our” posts so why shouldn’t you, have a great BIIIGG moan to us if you need too.  

You are in a tricky spot, so lots of hugs are needed  for you too  .  You don’t want to loose him by pushing him, but you don’t want to wait either.   Could you take out your IUD to let your body recover (I think my mum said it took a while for her when she had her IUD taken out), but agree to use condoms or the timing method (is that billings method?) in the meantime, or both?  Or why not use billings AND condoms or withdrawal method, or all 3 if it makes him feel better?   This way you are doing your best to not get pregnant, while still letting your body recover and your cycles become normal.     That way once things have settled down you could go and have all the relevant tests done, an antral count, look at your lining, and be in the right place to know exactly what your fertility position is.  You could spend the time getting to know your cycles so when you do convince him to start trying, your ready to go.


Miranda – you have patented ****jobs!   naughty minx!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's doubling everry three days then Tracey - not too bad!

Use this: http://www.justmommies.com/pregnancy/hcgcalculator.shtml

SAm - of course! extra special... 

xxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Tracey - thinking of you    - its good you have the scan for tomorrow now so you can get a definitive answer    

Jal - was thinking about you earlier and wondering how you were getting on with your 2ww - only another 2 days hun  

LJ - just thought i'd chuck my pennies worth in too!! Now, I wouldnt go for the problem with the coil tactic - its a little transparent and he might feel a bit cornered or like you are trying to trick him! These chaps are just a bit rubbish when it comes to the baby word and generally they dont really know much about chances and how long it can take and potential probs and all that unless theyve either experienced it or known someone who has, otherwise i dont think its even on their radar. Having seen your sis with probs he is hopefully a little more aware but as you say she got pregnant first cycle so he prob doesnt really understand that it just isnt that easy all the time! You know your DH and you know your relationship so only you can really decide what the best approach. I really wanted to start trying for a baby as soon as me and my DH got married 18months ago but knew that he just wasnt ready to talk about it..however i did know that if it "happened" he would be delighted with the situation so just stopped taking the pill without telling him! I know that sounds outrageous to some BUT and this is a big BUT - I just knew there was going to be problems - I dont know for sure but I had previously been ttc a few years beforehand with an ex and nothing had happened and had gone for initial tests and an HSG but all seemed clear. I figured we could try for a bit if by some miracle something did happen then toptastic but I just knew inside it wouldnt but then by the time DH got around to be able to talking about it - March this year I told him that I wanted to get checked out and we went straight to see our consultant then...I asked my consult recently how long my AMH could have been low but he didnt know so I dont know if that was a prob all those years ago or if i just have some inherent fertility issue but anyway that doesnt answer your question but as i say you know him and your relationship so you have to do whatever you think will work....have you thought about maybe just going for a check up and basic blood checks just to see if anything is flagged up? I'm sure it wouldnt cost you a great deal and it might give you some peace of mind that you then dont feel desperate about it. also remember you are on a site where we all have issues and it can be esay to get too focused on that and that actually most people dont have any problems and that could just as easily include you!    

LV - good luck with the collection (i think tomorrow?) - my first one and i did feel pretty bad afterwards - felt very badly bruised and couldnt really walk for a few days after despite my consultant saying id be fine to work the next day - yeah i'm a personal trainer - there was no way i could boss my clients around when i couldnt even walk!! This time though I felt fine, bit bruised and cramp but did work the day after so i think you just have to wait and see - i only had 4 follies attacked too! I also took arnica 6c tabs this time around - recommended by Zita West which I took from day before, day of and till ET so dont know if that helped or if i was just unlucky the first time.

Well 2ww is going ok - had lots of AF pains yesterday which was day 4 after transfer - but generally been ok today - got bored today too which i think is a good sign - like when you've been ill, you know youre better when youre bored with being in bed! Not quite sure how I am applying this logic to 2ww but its working for me right now! Dick and Wallace are hanging in there I'm sure! (dont worry thats not what i will be calling my children if it works - thats the name of the 2 things that got them in there - Dick, my consultant, and Wallace, the catheter...!!!)

              to us all! xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

It has taken so long to read all the posts from the last couple of days I don't actually have the energy for loads of personals.

JL.  I just wanted to say that although it is wrong I would go for the take it out and don't tell him approach.  That's just me though as I always avoid confrontation like that.  Nothing wrong with taking secrets to your grave.  I'm not saying that this is the right thing to do but if you do decide to go down that route you can know that you are not the only one who would do that.  I hope this makes sense.

Lucy.  I had EC under general at the Lister a few weeks ago and I felt fine and went to work the next day.  I do know that some people feel sick and feint after a general.


Thanks all of you for your good wishes for tomorrow.  I will be back after my scan to let you know how I get on.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

can't stop - just a quickie to say:

*Tracey* - thinking of you loads  and sending lots of    

*Jal *- good luck for testing tomorrow - hope so much you get a BFP!   

*Natasha* - AF pains is a great sign!   

*Moth* - welcome to the thread 

*Sam* - sending you lots of    for a BFP this month 

*Lucy* - good luck for EC tomorrow - hope you get some tip-top eggs!   

Still not got scan date - GP had not filled in the right form  hoping to get it sorted tomorrow! 

Lots of love and  to all 

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - due to start October/November '08*Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - hopefully November 2008*Fishface*2nd ICSI - due to start downregging 25th October '08 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - due to start October 2008? *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - hopefully October/November 2008 *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF - ARGC - hopefully after monitoring cycle & immunes September '08 *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Shelly38*2nd IVF - consultation at Lister 10/10/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Jameson777*2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Jojotall*2nd IVF - Lister LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - start stimming 04/10/08 - EC 16/10/08 *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - currently downregging - start stimming 17/10/08 - EC ??/10/08 *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - testing 17/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Jeza*1st IVF - 2 eggs - 1 embie transferred - testing ??/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - testing ??/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - 2 embies transferred - testing 19/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - cancelled due to poor response  - trying again September '08 with SP *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Moth*1st ICSI - tested September '08*Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due ??/??/09 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - 1st scan ??/??/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *Tracymohair*  on 2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - 1st scan ??/??/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

good evening ladies!

LJ - I think I'll second what natasha said about not using the excuse that there is a problem with the IUD, it does scream of being too transparent.  I also agree with Tracey - I adore my DH, he is my lifepartner and my best friend.  But there are some things I keep to myself, that I will take to the grave.  Things I'm sure he would handle if I told him, maybe not even bother him, but there is really no point in telling him as most of them are only about me anyway. Someone gave me the advice when I got married to "keep 10% for yourself", and I think I would fully agree with that.  You don't need to tell him everything, but if you did fall pregnant without your IUD, you'd better be comfortable that living with lying about it won't eat you up.


Natasha - glad your feeling good, you sound super well ! 

Steph - if your willing to pay, a friend of mine went to a place on harley street and paid for private scans during her pregnancy, it really put her mind at rest.  I'm not sure how much each one cost, but I remember being surprised as I thought it would be more expensive.  

Happy sleeps for everyone!

Sam xx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya  

Thanks for the welcome and all your answers to my gonal-f question, that's really helpful.

You lot don't half chatter on this thread, thought we were bad on our clinic thread! It took me ages to read through those pages! 

Catch you all soon, am off for an early night, those steroids i took on my 2ww gave me horrendous insomnia and now i've stopped taking them i'm absolutely shattered all the time!   The joys of ivf! 

xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi girlies

Tracey - just a quick one to say that I am praying for a good result for you today, take care   

Well, I am being super good and am going to wait for OTD which is tomorrow. I have to go to work tomorrow so I may even hold out til the evening, think I am in denial!!!!! Watch this space......

Have a good day all 

J x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey    hope that everything goes your way today


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Best of luck to Tracey today!   

Also to Lucy who has her EC today   

Jal - you are being very restrained.  My sister waited until her OTD too; trooped into the clinic for the blood test and then waited for the call back with the result!  I don't know how she managed it.

Thanks again for all the support and ideas.  As I said, I'm going to leave it another month.  On the plus side DP did talk yesterday evening about whether I wanted to take the IUD out.  I've been having a few digestive upsets which I absolutely do not think are IUD related at all (they are clearly digestive not gynae issues without going tinot too much detail!). However, DP said that they seem to have started since I got the IUD put in so it might be worth takng it out to see if it made a differenc.  I didn't push the point but just said that if I took it out he needed to know that any alternative would not be nearly so reliable contraception wise.  It didn't seem to faze him. As I said I didn't push it though!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Tracey,       . I'll be thinking of you.

Jal - Well done on the will power.  

Little Jen - Well, that sorts out your first issue about having the IUD removed. I'm sure you'll find the best way to approach this subject with DP. 

Lucy - Good luck with your EC. Let us know how you're feeling.

Sam - I was given the same advice about keeping certain things to myself. My problem though is I end up blurting it all out to DH.  Not sure I know why I do that considering I am usually very good at keeping things to myself.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

had scan which showed a likely tiny sac. they did another blood test and I will get the level later on.
they told me to be cautiously optimistic.
the trouble is all I can feel is that it won't develop any further.
I need a good slap - can anyone help with that!

on the bus hence the short post.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Consider yourself slapped  



That's really good news and it probably is still too early for a really clear scan so I wouldn't take that as a great sign, even if it wasn't 100% clear.

Let us know what the level is and take it day by day (or hour by hour!) - PUPO 

  

Heather


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracey - here is a great big whack!!    Seriously, if the doc tells you to be "cautiously optimistic" I'd say that was a brilliant sign.  Hang on in there Katie!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

LittleJen - how did the special meal go, was that when the convesation on your IUD came up or the night before? Don't worry hun, sounds like you're halfway there  

Jal - Good luck tomorrow  

Tracey - it's not over til the fat lady sings and my singing voice is attrocious   Keep  

Acupuncture went fine last night, only 4 needles to start with, one in each hand and each foot. These were for my Chi (inner strength) and to get the blood following to my uterus   Found out why he's a bit stuffy, apparently he used to be a scientist   I spent the whole time chatting, he made the mistake of asking my opinion on fertility to which he got the full works and i made him write FF down for any of his other IF clients   He must wonder what he's let himself in for   Have another session next wednesday. He also wants to see me on the way to ET and the way back, it's gonna be a LONG day  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

ooohh Tracey, I won't slap you, as I know I would be exactly the same as you! But I'm starting to get really excited for you, that's the best they could see at this early stage isn't it?? It looks like Katie may be coming through for you.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fishface said:


> Shaved my legs ready for acupuncture tonight  Quite looking forward to it, hope he's a bit more talkative tonight though, don;t want to be punctured by a stiff


fnar fnar!!!!    I'd have thought stiffness was a prerequisite if you want a good "puncturing"    Ok ok sorry 



Miranda7 said:


> Maybe get a takeaway, a couple of bottles of wine, light some candles and say "RIGHT, I have a lovely evening planned, ending in one of my patented blow jobs, if you talk to me about this baby thing for one hour, ok?"
> Reckon that'd work?
> xxx


Heheeee! If Mira can get away with that one then my previous comment must be ok!

Tracey honey - fingers crossed that l'il Katie's hanging in there (I hope it is a girl, otherwise poor litle thing could have some severe identity issues if he finds out we've been referring to him as Katie since conception!) And who are you calling a slapper? Oh, that's not what you meant...? My bad!    Stay    babes!

Sam - you know I think there might be someting in that not telling him everything... their poor little brains get overloaded if you give them too much info so best to KISS if you know what I mean! I've always had a bit of a thing about honesty and frankness and I think that contributed to my resentment of DH. I do wish that I'd just stopped contraception much earlier than I did and not said anything instead of lecturing him about diminishing fertility and pressuring him and insisting that I had his full agreement that he was ready for it first. Chances are nothing would have happened anyway thanks to the recently discovered immune issues but I'll never know now as I don't know when the damage to my tubes (the original diagnosis) actually occurred or whether the immune thing has always been an issue or is a recent development... ah well - shouldawouldacoulda!

LJ - good news at least he's willing to look into it, even if it's for reasons other than wanting a child and anyway, the fact that he was unfazed by the info that other forms of contraception aren't so reliable says a lot... I think he's actually said there in not so many words that he IS ready... or am I reading too much into it  Whatever.. Take it out! At the very worst your tummy problems might improve and at best... well you know!

Right that's enough rambiling from me, loads to do and I've spent the last 48 hours psyching myself up to go to the blasted gym which I joined in a moment of madness on Tues and still not managed it (Tracey, you're not the only one on here that needs a slap, anyone care to oblige....?)

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - just knew you'd be the one to notice those statements, got a telling off from my mum when i used the same comment last night


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

What?  Whaddidisay?!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't understand what you both mean  

Just spent the afternoon shopping for drugs after taking some time off work to phone round, stupid clinic confused me about the prices (said they'd be more than they were for some reason) then stupid receptionist was snooty with me so got back to the office all stressed and the nerves of the past few days just spilled out   Luckily only in front of a mate who sensed I wasn't quite right. Pre cycle nerves  

Feel better now though (better out than in) and happier that I've got the drugs sorted (just need to fax tomorrow then wait for a call to arrange delivery), they were a lot cheaper than we thought though and even got our local Asda onto their head office when I told them how expensive they were after they said they'd price match, they couldn't this time but they're checking with their suppliers - result for the FF!

Just waiting for DH to come home now for a much needed huggle then off to meditation tonight

 to all

Heather x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

You girls - you crack me up - I am off for a good puncturing this evening too - hopefully I will get one when I get home too!!     

Tracey - hon this is the best news I have heard all day - well done - you are hanging in there so well and as a result so is Katie or what would the boy equivalent be....not so easy that one.........EVERYTHING crossed for a fab blood result hon x

Nix - GET YOUR F***ING BUTT DOWN THAT GYM OR I WILL PERSONALLY COME TO PARIS AND DRAG YOU THERE!!   or just put your kit on and sit on the sofa eating like I do........WHAT DO YOU MEAN THAT DOESNT WORK!!!! 

Jenny - sounds like last night went really well, really well. I think you should see that as a result I really do. I think admitting that you are ready for a baby takes time, I used to be embarassed when people asked me if we were going to 'try' for a baby, of course this was before IF when I realised how much I couldnt like without children. Maybe this is his way of saying yes yes yes x

Lucy - hope EC went well and that you are not too sore x

Jal - I have lost track - when are you testing 

Emma - how is motherhood going?? Lets see a little piccie of Hari?? x

Laura, Mir, Nicki, Emma, fish, heather, Angel, Steph, Jo Mac, Droogs, Lainey hello girls hope all well with you x

My update is that I still dont have AF - six days after last provera tab - should really arrive 3-5 days after. I contacted Jaya and she said wait till sunday if no show come in for scan on Monday and we would take it from there..... really worried now.....

Love to all x 

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry - no time for a proper post!

But - * slaps Tracey* - will that do?

Cautiously optimistic eh? Sounds good to me!  

*kisses it better*

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you all so much.  I must remember that I called 'it' Katie for a reason.  My Kate would have asked me what I would say to someone else in my position and I know I would give them a slap and tell them to be thankful they have a BFP rather than a BFN. Come on Katie - you can do it.

My bloods came back up from 323 on Monday to 822 today which they said is Ok.  They want me to come back on Saturday for more bloods.  I don't really want to as it would mean the whole of Saturday morning taken up going into London and the result won't change the outcome.  They said that if I stopped bleeding I could wait til Monday but if not Saturday.  I am tempted to lie and say I have stopped bleeding even if I haven't - or is that just silly.  I think the thing they worry about is ectopic but if there is a tiny sack and I only had one egg transferred then surely that is impossible.

Ally.  I'm sorry you are feeling so worried about the lack of AF.    she turns up.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Well done hun - at least it is still


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY! Your doubling time has gone down to every 2.2 days!!!!

That's normal!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Brilliant news Tracey - really great - hang in there girl - must be driving you  !! 

A x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

That result sounds like great news to me too          

At the end of the day it's up to you what you do on Saturday, so if you want to rest for the day then that's what you should do, as you say it can't be ectopic. Patient choice and all that  

Ally - try to to worry hun, if it should arrive 3-5 days later then that's still only an average, our bodies can always play tricks with the stats    Can you try and distract yourself and plan some treats for the weekend so you're not just waiting?

Heather x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tracey thats great news on your levels and that there is a sac - stay positive and hang in there girl!! I'm no expert but I cant see how there is a risk of an ectopic if there is a sac and you only had one transferred. See how the bleeding goes and how you are feeling on saturday - if you think you'll just worry the weekend then its prob worth the trip in to have the bloods done - if you feel chilled with it and think you'll be more relaxed staying at home then do that - right now you have to be a little bit "its all about me" and just do what you want!  

Nix - get to the gym and do some extra squats for not having gone already!

Jal - god you are strong/nuts if you're going to wait til tom eve - well done for holding out for the day - I was too scared to test eraly last time as pretty much knew it would be a BFN and didnt want to extinguish that last little bit of hope so know how you feel - heres   for your BFP  

Heather -   for your stressful day - hoep your meditation chills you out nicely


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163235.0


----------

